# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر اخبار واعمدة السبت 13/2/2016

## فراس الشفيع

*

نبض الصفوةامير عوضرسالة “الكمامات”
★قبل أسبوعين من الآن قررت إدارة نادي ليفربول الإنجليزي رفع قيمة التذاكر من (43جنية) إلي (77جنية).. و هو الأمر الذي لم يرق لمحبي الليفر و أحسوا من خلاله ببعض الضيم و عدم التقدير..★تجمع هؤلاء المشجعين و قرروا إيصال رسالتهم المتحضرة لإدارة النادي عند حلول أول مباراة تلي القرار..★مواجهة (ليفربول – سندرلاند) و التي حضرها حوالي ستون ألفا من عشاق الليفر.. شهدت الحدث الأبرز فيها.. فعند حلول الدقيقة (77) بدأ الآلاف من المناصرين بمغادرة الملعب.. معلنين بذلك إحتجاجهم علي مبلغ ال(77 جنيها) المجحفة في نظرهم!!
★الجدير بالذكر.. هو أن الليفر كان متقدما في تلك الدقائق بثنائية نظيفة.. قبل أن يتأثر أدائه بهذه المقاطعة التعبيرية المباشرة ليتقبل الفريق هدفين في الدقائق المتبقية و ينهي تلك الجولة بالتعادل..
★المغزي الذي رمي إليه أولئك المشجعون لم يكن الغرض منه ضرر الفريق بقدر ما حاولوا به إرسال رسالتهم الأكثر تعبيرا..
★نهج متميز.. و سلوك متحضر تميزت به الشعوب المتحضرة لمناهضة الظلم و دفعه عن طريقها..
★و مباراة اليوم ستشهد من جمهور الصفوة (المتحضر الذواق) حدثا مماثلا.. و رسالة معبرة للجنة الحكام و الإتحاد العام و كل فرق السودان..
★سنأتي اليوم واضعين (الكمامات) علي أنوفنا.. كتعبير لرفض الظلم و الفساد المستشري و اللذان أزكمت رائحتهما الأنوف..
★الممتاز بطولة أصابها التعفن و أصبح التواجد فيها وسط هذه الظروف أمرا لا يطاق..
★سنبتعث رسالتنا لجهات الإختصاص.. عنوانها الرفض لمئآل الحال.. حاملين بداخلها دعوة الإصلاح و بتر الجزء المتعفن من الجسد الرياضي في السودان..
★و إذا لم يستح أو يرعوي هؤلاء فلا مناص من مقاطعة كاملة و إنسحاب نهائي من بطولة (التعفن و الإنحياز).
★نبضات أخيرة★
★صرح الأستاذ محمد سيد احمد “الجكومي” بحتمية لعب القمة لبطولة (السوبر) كقرار إلزامي من الإتحاد العام..
★في البدء نؤكد كامل إحترامنا لشخصية “الجكومي” كمساعد لرئيس الإتحاد العام..
★و نهمس في أذنه بأن الإتحاد العام لا يملك في قواعده العامة بندا يعاقب به الفريق الذي ينسحب من هذا السوبر (المسمم)..
★موقف المريخ واضح بجلاء.. لن نلعب بطولة السوبر مع فريق منسحب..
★و يبقي موقف الإتحاد العام في تسمية الهلال كطرف ثان في مباراة السوبر هو عطاء من لا يملك لمن لا يستحق.
★في مباراة اليوم أمام (المؤسسة).. ننتظر حضورا أنيقا و كثيفا من الصفوة.. و بإذن الله نكمل لوحة رسالتنا ليراها الجميع..
★نتمني كذلك أن يواصل معدل نسق الأداء إرتفاعة من مباراة لأخري..
★الفرسان الذين بزغت نجوميتهم عليهم تأكيد التميز بالمزيد من التجويد و الجدية..
★و في الإنتظار تألق الجميع و تقديم وجه المريخ الحقيقي و المنتظر..
★النيل شندي من الفرق التي تلعب كرة قدم حقيقية.. لهذا سيكون اللعب أمامه فرصة لإظهار النجوم لمهاراتهم الهائلة و مواصلة التصدر لقطار الدوري..
★المباراة ستكون فرصة للنجم أوكرا لمصالحة الجمهور بتقديم نفسه بصورة مغايرة لما شهدناه بها في الجولتين السابقتين..
★خط الهجوم المريخي المرعب سيواصل دكه لحصون الخصوم بلا رأفة..
★بشعار ناد آخر سنلتقي بالملك فيصل العجب (أحرف من أنجبته ملاعب السودان) في العقدين الأخيرين..
★العمل المميز الذي أنجزه عضو مجلس المريخ و لاعبه السابق (حاتم محمد احمد) في قطاع الكرة طيلة فترة تغيب أبوجريشة.. يستحق عليه حاتم الإحتفاء و الإشادة..
★حاتم جعلنا لا نشعر بغياب أبو جريشة أو نفتقد خدماته حتي..
★الخبير فيصل سيحة أكد في برنامج عالم الرياضة صحة هدف الأهلي شندي.. و خطل الحكم في إحتساب ضربة الجزاء الثانية للهلال!!
★و أبان بأن هدف الأمير في المريخ كان تسللا..
★و علق علي حالة طرد الحارس جمال بأنها تستحق البطاقة الصفراء فقط..
★و تبقي هذه التحليلات كقول فصل فقط في حالات الجدل.. و لكنها لا تصلح ما إنكسر!!
★لا يضير الشاة سلخها بعد ذبحها..
★أتري أن قطار كافالي قد وصل لمحطته الأخيرة؟!!
★ظاهرة فرار المدربين (كالصحيح من الأجرب) من الفرقة الزرقاء تستحق الدراسة..
★أصدق الأمنيات لفرقة الكوماندوز و هي تبتدر مشوارها الأفريقي بملاقاة فيلا اليوغندي..
★ثقتنا لا تحدها حدود في أبناء الغاني كواسي أبياه بأن يكون النصر حليفهم ليعلنوا بداية مواسم أفراح الكرة السودانية أفريقيا..
★و أخيرا تكرم برنامج عالم الرياضة بعرض لقطات لتتويج فريق المريخ.. و قد عزا المقدم هذا الإنجاز (لسيرفر) قناة النيلين!!
★لعلم الأخ رضا (الذي عرض اللقطات دون أن ينبس ببنت شفه معلقا عليها) فإن قناة الشروق عبر برنامجها الناجح (ساعة رياضة) كانت قد عرضت لقطات التتويج قبل إسبوعين من الآن..
★فمن أين أتت الشروق بتلك اللقطات ليعجز عن ذلك التلفزيون العام؟!
★عرض التتويج بلا تعليق من المقدم أو المحلل أتي كتعبير عن حالة عدم الرضا من إجبارهم علي ذلك!!
★حقا تحرسو ما بجيك.. حقك تقاوي و تقلعوا.
★نبضة أخيرة★
الكمامات ضد نتانه الإنحياز.



*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*









البلجيكي ايمال يقدم تقريره لرئيس المريخ بـ(الهاتف)


 
+ A
- A









خاص: (كورة سودانية)
اشارت متابعات (كورة سودانية) ان البلجيكي لوك ايمال قدم تقريره للمهندس اسامة ونسي رئيس نادي المريخ عبر الهاتف عقب الاتصال الذي قام به رئيس لجنة تسيير نادي المريخ .. وشرح البلجيكي كافة الامور المتعلقة بفريق الكرة خلال الفترة الماضية حتي مباراة الامير البحراوي في الممتاز التي كسبها بثلاثية .. وقدم ايضا تقريره عن خططه مع الفريق خلال الفترة القادمة.





*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*أيام طارق العشرى فى الإمارات "معدودة".. "ضيق الوقت" يُنقذ مدرب الشعب من الإقالة بعد هزيمة الوصل.. فييرا مدرب الزمالك أبرز المرشحين لخلافته.. والمدير الفنى يرد: شنطتى جاهزة الإثنين، 19 أكتوبر 2015 - 01:19 م طارق العشرى كتب مروان عصام يبدو أن أيام طارق العشرى، المدير الفنى السابق لفريق إنبى، داخل جدران نادى الشعب الإماراتى باتت معدودة، فى ظل موجة الغضب العارمة التى تجتاح إدارة وجماهير "الكوماندوز"، بعدما فشل المدرب المصرى فى قيادة الفريق لتحقيق الفوز على مدار خمس مباريات متتالية بمسابقة الدورى الاماراتى. الشعب.. نقطة واحدة من 5 مباريات وخسر فريق الشعب المحترف ضمن صفوفه اللاعب المصرى عمرو السولية أمام الوصل بهدفين مقابل هدف واحد، فى المباراة التى جمعتهما السبت الماضى، ضمن منافسات الجولة الخامسة، ليتوقف رصيد الشعب عند نقطة واحدة فى المركز الأخير، مما أدى إلى تصاعد غضب الجماهير التى تخشى عودة الفريق لدورى المظاليم. ضيق الوقت يؤجل قرار الإقالة وكشفت تقارير صحفية إماراتية، أن "ضيق الوقت" بين مباراتى الشعب أمام الوصل والشارقة ضمن منافسات الدورى الإماراتى، ساهم فى تأجيل قرار إقالة طارق العشرى، مشيرة فى الوقت ذاته إلى لقاء "ديربى الإمارة" سيكون بمثابة "الفرصة الأخيرة" للمدرب المصرى. فييرا مرشح لخلافة العشرى على صعيد متصل، دخلت إدارة الشعب فى مفاوضات مع عدد من المدربين تمهيدًا لخلافة طارق العشرى فى تدريب الفريق خلال الفترة القادمة، وذكر موقع "24" الإماراتى، أن المصرى أيمن الرمادى، المدير الفنى لنادى حتا، الذى يلعب فى دورى الدرجة الأولى الإماراتى، والبرازيلى فييرا، مدرب الزمالك السابق، يعدان أبرز المرشحين لتولى هذا المنصب. المدرب المصرى جاهز للرحيل من جانبه، أبدى طارق العشرى، المدير الفنى للشعب الإماراتى، استعداده للرحيل عن تدريب الفريق، بعد الهزيمة التى تعرض لها أمام الوصل بهدفين مقابل هدف واحد. وقال طارق العشرى، فى تصريحات لصحيفة "الإمارات اليوم": "أنا مستعد للرحيل عن تدريب الشعب، فالمدرب لابد أن يعلم جيدًا بأنه قد يرحل فى أى وقت لذلك فحقيبتى جاهزة وهذه هى طبيعة كرة القدم". وأضاف: "إدارة الشعب تمتلك الحق فى اتخاذ أى قرار تراه مناسبًا للفريق، وفى حال صدور قرار إقالتى من تدريب الشعب، سأتقبله بكل ترحاب، وعلى الرغم من الشائعات التى تتحدث حول إقتراب مشوارى مع النادى من الوصول إلى خط النهاية، إلا أن تركيزى منصب حاليًا على تحقيق النجاح مع الشعب". وعن الاشتباك اللفظى الذى حدث بين بعض مشجعى الشعب والمهاجم الفرنسى ميشيل لورانت، بسبب تواضع مستواه، قال طارق العشرى: "أعلم جيدًا حجم الغضب المتواجد لدى جماهير الشعب تجاه اللاعب، لأنه يريد مشاهدة الأفضل منه".
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*التلفزيون القومي يستجيب لإحتجاجات المريخ ويبث لقطات من تتويجه بالممتاز 
+ A
- A








خاص: (كورة سودانية)استجاب التلفزيون القومي لاحتجاجات المريخ العنيفة علي عدم بث لقطات تتويج الفريق في مباراة مريخ كوستي بعد اعتذار الاعلامي رضا مصطفي الشيخ مقدم برنامج عالم الرياضي الاسبوعي الذي يُبث يوم الجمعة عن عدم نجاح موفد التلفزيون في تسجيل لقطات التتويج وليجىء هذا الاسبوع ويؤكد انهم تحصلوا علي اللقطات من تلفزيون النيلين الرياضية.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*قال اللواء كمال شقاق الناطق الرسمي للمريخ ان ناديه لن يلعب قمة جدة حتى لو تم تغييرها لاي مسمي آخر وقال انه لا توجد قوة في الارض تجبر المريخ لعب مباراة غير تنافسية وقال شقاق في حديثه لساعة رياضة بقناة الشروق والذي رصدته كفرووتر ان نجوم المريخ تسلموا مرتباتهم و لا توجد مشاكل مالية وان فريقه جاهز لمباراة الغد ضد النيل وقال شقاق فيما يتعلق بقضية اللاعب الوك ان اللاعب ااصبح لاعب المريخ وامر مشاركته هو شأن فني ليس إلا وقال ان المريخ قادر على حماية حقوقه ومحروس بانصاره و رجاله ولا خوف عليه
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*اقال الاسد والنور ومغاربة وجهاز الناشئين
اليوم 03:25 AMكفر و وتر / الخرطوم /أصدر مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال في اجتماعه الدوري رقم (20)برئاسة الدكتور أشرف الكاردينال جمله من القرارات تتلخص في الاتي:
حل القطاع الرياضي ودائره الكره. .وتعين قطاع رياضي من الاتي أسمائهم:
السيد أشرف الكاردينال رئيسا للقطاع
السيد محمد عبداللطيف هارون نائبا للرئيس 
السيد شاكر علي الطاهر مديرا للكره
السيد صلاح حلفاوي مديرا للمعسكرات 
السيد الفاضل حسين عضوا 
السيد حيدر سليمان عضوا 
2/ناقش المجلس أداء الجهاز الفني.. وبعد مداولات مطوله ..قرر الاتي 
حل الجهاز الفني لفريق كره القدم الأول بنادي الهلال 
*تعين الكابتن طارق العشري مديرا فنيا للنادي
*الكوتش مبارك سلمان مدربا عاما
*الكابتن هيثم مصطفي مساعدا للمدرب
*الدكتور المصري عبد الحليم كامل عبدالحليم مدربا للاحمال والإصابات
*كابتن وليد مدربا للحراس
كما ناقش مجلس اداره نادي الهلال أداء المكتب التنفيذي للنادي وقرر الاتي:
إعفاء كل الموظفين مع تعين كل من
*السيد خضر طه مديرا تنفيذا لنادي الهلال 
*اللواء إسماعيل البيلي مديرا للاستاد 
*مهيار الطيب مقرر المكتب التنفيذي 
*عقيد معاش شرطة حسن محمد صالح مديرا العلاقات العامة 
*السيد عادل عبد الرحمن مديرا ماليا
*السيد كرم الله عوض بشاره مستشارا قانونيا
*الرشيد محمد الحاج موظفا بالاستاد 
*نصر الدين هارون موظفا
*منصور الهادي موظفا
*شيخ ادريس موظفا
*حسن الحاج بابكر 
*بله الوسيله 
*محمد ادم محمد بخيت
*حاتم خليفه
*ابوبكر عبدالله موظفا للتامين
كما قرر المجلس أيضا حل المنسقيه الاعلاميه لنادي الهلال واعاده تعينها من الاتي أسمائهم 
الاستاذه فاطمه الصادق منسقا إعلاميا للنادي
الصحفي انس محمداحمد مساعدا للمنسق الصحفي محمد اسماعيل مصورا بالمنسقيه الاعلاميه لنادي الهلال 
*قرر المجلس حل قطاع الرديف والشباب والناشئين ..علي أن تنشأ شعبه الرديف والشباب والناشئين.. علي أن يتولي رئاسة الشعبه الدكتور الشاذلي هاشم رئيسا للشعبه 
السيد العقيد شرطة معاش احمد الحنان نائبا للرئيس 
خالد النقر مقررا 
عوض طاره عضوا
ارقم مولا عضوا
كما ناقش المجلس عمل القطاعات بنادى الهلال وقرر حل قطاع المرأه بنادى الهلال 
*كما قرر المجلس إسناد بعثتي الهلال الي مدينه كوستي للمهندس محمد عبد اللطيف هارون ..علي أن تغادر البعثه للمباراه الاولي بتاريخ يوم 15 وتعود عقب المباراه.. وتغادر للمره الثانيه لأداء المباراه يوم 23 لمدينه كوستي عن طريق بص الهلال 
*استمع مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال لتقرير عن بعثتي كادوقلي والأبيض وإجاز التقرير وقرر المجلس التقدم بصوت شكر لكل من قائد المنطقه العسكرية الفرقه 14 بمدينه كادوقلي ومجلس الشباب والرياضه بولايات كردفان وخطاب شكر للسيد والي ولايه جنوب كردفان ..كما استمع المجلس لتقرير عن البعثيين الإداري والمالي وإجازة
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*

اليوم 12:37 AM

















كفرووتر / الخرطوم /يعود المريخ لاستاده حينما يستضيف عند الساعة الثامنة من مساء اليوم على فريق النيل شندي في مباراة مؤجلة من مباريات الاسبوع الرابع لمسابقة الدوري الممتازي في نسختها الــــ(21 ) والتي يتوقع ان تأتي قوية ومثيرة بين الجانبين نظرا لاهميتها خاصة ان كل فريق يعرف الآخر .المريخ يجلس على صدارة الدوري الممتاز بفارق الاهداف عن الخرطوم والهلال حيث فاز في اول مبارياته على المريخ كوستي بهفين دون رد و على الرابطة بنفس النتيجة وتعادل في ثالث المباريات ضد الهلال الفاشر سلبيا وففاز في مباراته ضد المريخ الفاشر بهدفين لهدف و على الامير بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف و تعتبر مباراة اليوم هي المباراة السادسة للمريخ في بطولة الدوري الممتاز اتي يدافع المريخ عن تاجها 
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*يستضيف الخرطوم الوطني عصر اليوم باستاد الخرطوم فريق فيلا في ذهاب دور الــــــــــ(64) من الكونفدرالية و يدخل الوطني المباراة مكتمل بالصفوف بقيادة نجمه امواكو الغاني حارس المرمى عادل عبد الرسول ومحمد إبراهيم، وفي خط الدفاع القائد نجم الدين وحمزة داؤود، والغاني أمواكو في الوسط، وفي صناعة اللعب لاعب منتخب جنوب السودان دومينيك اُوبويّ وفي الهجوم معاذ القوز والأوغندي مايكل بيرونجي. و يسعي لفوز عريض يريحه في جولة الاياب في يوغندا 
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
اليوم 11:34 PMكفرووتر / الخرطوم /قررت جماهير المريخ عبر حملة بمواقع التواصل الاجتماعي ارتداء كمامات في مباراة المريخ غدا ضد النيل في بطولة الدوري الممتاز احتجاجا على التحكيم السوداني
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صباح النور والسرور الحبيب فراس الشفيع
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*صباحك قشطة الحبيب فراس و مشكور على المجهودات الكبيرة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم المبدع فراس الشفيع على الابداعات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 شقاق: اللاعبون تسلموا حقوقهم و المريخ لن يلعب قمة جدة تحت اي مسمي

 قال اللواء كمال شقاق الناطق الرسمي للمريخ ان ناديه لن يلعب قمة جدة حتى  لو تم تغييرها لاي مسمي آخر وقال انه لا توجد قوة في الارض تجبر المريخ لعب  مباراة غير تنافسية وقال شقاق في حديثه لساعة رياضة بقناة الشروق والذي  رصدته كفرووتر ان نجوم المريخ تسلموا مرتباتهم و لا توجد مشاكل مالية وان  فريقه جاهز لمباراة الغد ضد النيل وقال شقاق فيما يتعلق بقضية اللاعب الوك  ان اللاعب ااصبح لاعب المريخ وامر مشاركته هو شأن فني ليس إلا وقال ان  المريخ قادر على حماية حقوقه ومحروس بانصاره و رجاله ولا خوف عليه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من المدرجات
عماد الصادق
كفايه إذلال
* بدأت عجله دوران الممتاز عفوا المنحاز علي امل تعلم درس الأزمة السابقه .
* ضربه جزاء ظالمه للهلال امام سيد الاتيام .
* هدف الأمير امام الزعيم تسلل واضح جدا.
* هدف ملغي لاهلي شندي امام الهلال بداعي التسلل .
* ضربه جزاء غير محتسبه للزعيم امام مريخ الفاشر مع تراوري .
* طرد جمال سالم امام مريخ الفاشر قرار ظالم .
* تصفيه جسديه للاعبي الزعيم اصابه مازن و تراوري .
* كل هذه المهازل براعيه كامله للجنه صالح الطالح .
* كل هذه المهازل والدوري لم يمضي منه إلا شهر واحد .
* واضح جدا ان الدوري مفصل علي نادي الهلال .
* نعم ياساده الأخطاء وارده وكره القدم لعبه أخطاء لكن ليست الي هذه الدرجه .
* علي مجلس المريخ ان يوقف هذه المهازل بصفته نادي رائد .
* اليوم جماهير الزعيم سوف ترتدي الكمامات اعتراضا منها علي رائحه الفساد .
* من صفات الحكم الناجح ان يكون شجاعا وعادل وحازم هذه الصفات لن تجدها في دورينا أو الصحيح لن تجدها في مباريات الهلال.
* قانون التسلل هي لحظه خروج الكره من الممر وليست لحظه استلام الكره ياحكام آخر الزمان.
* في كل الدوريات بعد انتهاء المباريات تقوم لجنه التحكيم بمشاهده المباراه وترصد أخطاء الحكم ومن حقها ايقاف اي لاعب تساهل معه الحكم وكان مخطئا .
* في مباراه ارسنال ضد شلسي اوقعت لجنه الانضباط قرار بإيقاف اللاعب كوستا لعدد من المباريات رغم انه لم يطرد لكن اللجنه رأت ان الحكم كان مخطئ او لم يري الحاله ( المخالفه) .
* كما يحق للانديه رفع طلب تظلم ضد اي لاعبيها إذا رأت انه لا يستحق العقوبه حاله جمال سالم.
* ايضا في مباراه ارسنال ضد شلسي تم طرد لاعب ارسنال غابريال تقدم ارسنال بطلب رفع العقوبه عن لاعبه لانه لا يستحق الطرد اجتمعت اللجنه ورات فعلا ان اللاعب لم يستحق فتم رفع الايقاف .
* اللجنه التي لا تقوم بتطوير حكامه هي فاشله .
* الحكام تطوروا كثيرا عدا حكام دورينا الذين يدخلون الي الملعب بدون سماعات اتصال مع مساعديهم نحن لم نطلب تركيب عين الصقر ولا حمل بخاخ تحديد اماكن المخالفات ولا حكام خلف المرمي .
* حتي الكره التي نلعب بها ليست كره الفيفا الجديده .
الجاكومي يعرض خارج الحلبه
* التصريحات التي اطلقها محمد سيد احمد واكد قيام السوبر متحديا إلغاءها هي تصريحات عاطفيه وليست في محلها.
* اعتمد بأن السوبر هي بطوله معمول بها في كل البلاد وحق أصيل للاتحاد العام.
* بكل تاكيد كلام الجاكومي صحيح في جزء واحد وهو ان البطوله معمول بها في كل الاتحادات.
* نسأل ودسيد أحمد متي قيام البطولة او الزمن المفترض تقام به ? هل شاهدت إتحاد محترم يقيم سوبر في منتصف الموسم ? اللهم إلا اتحاد تفنن في اذاله نادي الهلال وهو معروف جدا لدينا .
* تعودنا علي تلك التصريحات التي ما قتلت ذبابه.
* المريخ رفض تلك المباراه ولن تستطيع قوه في الأرض ارغامه .
* القرار أصبح بيد الجماهير حتي ونسي لن يستطيع الموافقه علي تلك المهزله واذا فعل سوف يكتب نهايه عهده بيده.
* المريخ يرحب بمنازله الهلال لكن ليس علي بطوله السوبر لان هذا ليس من حقه .
* يمكن ان نقبل مباراه القمه في الدوره الأولى بالمملكة لكن سوبر ولا عاصفه الصحراء او الحزم لا والف لا .
مباراه عاطفيه
* يخوض الزعيم نازلا ضد الوافد الجديد للممتاز النيل شندي.
* مباراه اليوم بالنسبه للصفوه هي مباراه مليئه بالعواطف والذكريات كيف لا وهي امام العجب والزومه حكومه .
* اليوم تعود المتعه بالاقدام الحمراء بعد حرمتنا سوء الارضيات من ابداعات اوكرا وإشراقات النعسان وانطلاقات الفيراري .
* التشكيل المتوقع جمال للحراسه ... مصعب ...علي الكرار ... أمير .... ضفروفيتش ... وسط الملعب عمر ... علاء ... النعسان .... المقدمه بكري ... عنكبه ... اوكرا.
خارج النص :
ﺍﺧﻮﻙ ﺍﻻ‌ﺻﻠﻲ ﻟﻲ ﺭﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻞ ﻣﺎ ﺑﻌﺎﻳﻦ
ﻭﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﻩ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺗﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻇﺎﻫﺮ ﻭﺑﺎﻳﻦ
ﻗﻠﺒﻲ ﻣﻜﺠﻦ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﺨﺴﻴﺲ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﺎﻳﻦ
ﻭﺍﻟﺮﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﻤﺸﻨﻮ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻳﻢ ﺑﻲ ﺭﺍﻳﻦ
ﻣﺎ ﺑﺮﻳﺤﻨﻲ ﺯﻭﻝ ﻟﻲ ﺿﻴﻮﻓﻮ ﻛﺸﺸﺮ ﻭﺻﺮﻩ
ﻭﻡ ﺑﺒﺮﺍﻧﻲ ﻧﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻜﻼ‌ﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻩ
ﺍﻟﻨﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺨﻮﻥ ﺍﺻﺤﺎﺑﻮ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻐﺘﺮﻩ
ﺩﻳﻞ ﺍﻧﺎ ﺑﻜﺮﻫﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺮﻓﺘﻦ ﺑﺘﺒﺮﻩ
ﺍﻧﺎ ﺧﺎﻭﻳﺖ ﺭﺟﺎﻻ‌ ﻛﻠﻬﻢ ﻓﺮﺍﺱ
ﻣﻨﻘﻮﺩﻳﻦ ﻧﻘﺪ ﻣﻦ ﻛﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻻ‌ﺟﻨﺎﺱ
ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻉ ﺇﺣﺮ ﺳﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﺎﻝ ﺗﻨﻘﺎﺱ
ﻛﻼ‌ﻣﻦ ﺑﺒﻘﻰ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻴﻒ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻔﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺱ
ﺍﺧﻮﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺎﻓﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻜﺮﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﺷﺒﺎﻫﻪ
ﻓﻴﻬﻦ ﻗﻮﻩ ﻃﻴﺒﻪ ﻭﺧﻮﻩ ﺟﻮﺩ ﻭﻧﺒﺎﻫﻪ
ﺭﺟﺎﻻ‌ً ﻋﺎﻟﻴﻪ ﺑﻲ ﻓﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﺜﺮﻳﺎ ﺟﺒﺎﻫﻪ
ﺑﻔﺨﺮ ﻭﺍﻓﺘﺨﺮ ﺑﻲ ﺧﻮﺗﻦ ﻭﺍﺗﺒﺎﻫﻪ
ﻋﻨﺪﻱ ﺭﻓﻴﻖ ﻣﻌﺰﺯ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﺮﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺷﻴﻤﺘﻮ
ﻋﺸﺮﻳﻦ ﺣﻠﻪ ﺗﺸﺒﻊ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺒﺎﺩ ﻓﻲ ﻭﻟﻴﻤﺘﻮ
ﻣﺎ ﺑﺒﺎﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﻔﻴﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﻼ‌ﻓﻲ ﺑﻴﻬﺎ ﻧﻤﻴﻤﺘﻮ
ﺯﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺱ ﺍﺧﻮﻱ ﻳﻮﻣﺎﺗﻲ ﺑﺘﺰﻳﺪ ﻗﻴﻤﺘﻮ
ﺭﻓﻴﻘﻮ ﺑﺸﻴﻠﻮ ﻓﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺱ ﻭﻣﺎ ﺑﻤﻜُﺮﺑﻮ
ﺍﻻ‌ ﺍﻥ ﺣﺴﻪ ﻓﻴﻬﻮ ﺍﻟﺮﺧﻮﻩ ﺑﻤﺸﻲ ﻳﻜُﺮﺑﻮ
ﺍﻥ ﻫﺎﺝ ﻣﻨﻮ ﺭﻫﺒﻪ ﻋﺪﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺎ ﺑﻜﻮﻥ ﻗُﺮﺑﻮ
ﺍﺳﺪﺍً ﺑﻜﺘﻞ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻝ ﺧﻠﻌﻪ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻳﻀﺮﺑﻮ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللواء كمال شقاق يدلي بالمثير: توجيه الحكام لنصرة نادٍ بعينه في كل الأحوال لم يعد مجرد اجتهاد

شن اللواء كمال شقاق عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ والناطق الرسمي باسم  المجلس هجوماً عنيفاً على التحكيم على خلفية المساعدة الواضحة التي قدمها  للأزرق وجنّبه بها التعادل في مباراة الأمس أمام أهلي شندي وقال شقاق إن  الحديث عن توجيه الحكام للانحياز لنادٍ بعينه لم يعد مجرد اجتهاد قابل  للخطأ والصواب بل أصبحت الصورة أكثر وضوحاً وأصبحت كل الدلائل تؤكد أن هناك  نادٍ سينتصر في كل الأحوال لأنه يُحظى بحماية لا مثيل لها من الحكام  وأضاف: أصبح واضحاً أن شانتير وبقية الحكام الذين تم اختيارهم لإدارة  مباريات الهلال لديهم توجيهاً واضحاً بعدم السماح للأزرق بخسارة أي مباراة  مهما كان من أمر مستواه حتى وإن لم يؤهله لتحقيق الفوز في مباراة وحيدة لأن  الاتحاد يخشى من انسحاب الهلال حال ابتعد عن صدارة الممتاز وتأكد من ذهاب  اللقب لغيره، وأبدى شقاق دهشته من اعتماد لجنة التحكيم المركزية على الحكام  الدوليين في إدارة مباريات الهلال ولم يستبعد أن تكون للأمر علاقة برغبة  اللجنة في الاستفادة من خبرات هؤلاء الحكام في نصرة الهلال في كل الأحوال  لافتاً إلى أن حكام صلاح يجتهدون أكثر من لاعبي الهلال حتى لا يخسر الأزرق  أي مباراة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
البلجيكي ايمال سعيد بالعودة للعب على ملعب المريخ من جديد

أكد البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني للمريخ جاهزية فريقه لمباراة اليوم  أمام الأمير وقدرته على تحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث سيما وأن  الأحمر سيلعب هذه المباراة في ظروف أفضل، بعد ان عاد إلى استاده بعد معاناة  كبيرة في ثلاث جولات لعبها الفريق خارج أرضه بالنقعة واستاد الخرطوم،  واضاف: عانينا كثيراً في مباراتي الفاشر بسبب سوء أرضية النقعة، وكنت أظن  أن الأمور ستمضي بشكل أفضل في استاد الخرطوم، لكن نوعية العشب الصناعي كانت  سيئة للغاية، وتواصلت بالتالي معاناتنا في الملاعب، لكن هذه المرة سنلعب  في ظروف أفضل وفي ملعب جيد، وأهم من هذا كله أنه ملعبنا الذي تدربنا عليه  كثيراً، وبالتالي لا نجد أي صعوبة تذكر في التعامل مع هذا الملعب، وهذا ما  يجعلني واثقاً من أن فريقي سيقدم مباراة مميزة وسيحقق نتيجة طيبة أمام  النيل شندي في مباراة اليوم، وأفاد إيمال أن مستوى فريقه يمضي نحو الأفضل  من مباراة لأخرى، بعد أن وصل اللاعبون إلى درجة متقدمة من الجاهزية الفنية  والبدنية، وحدث تقدم واضح في درجة الانسجام والتفاهم بين اللاعبين وأتوقع  أن يظهر الفريق بمستوى أفضل في هذه المباراة لأن تشكيلتي أصبحت تؤدي بدرجة  عالية من الانسجام والتفاهم.  

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„> عناوين الـصحف العالمية والعربية :

• روما يواصل نتائجة الجيدة بالفوز على كاربي في الكالتشيو
• التعادل يسيطر على مباراة خيخون مع فاليكانو بالدوري الاسباني
• بورتو يهزم بنفيكا وينعش آماله في المنافسة على الدوري البرتغالي
• النيران الصديقة تسقط آنجيه امام رين في الدوري الفرنسي
• أوتريخت ينتزع فوزا هاما من كامبور في الدوري الهولندي
• ماينز يهزم شالكه بثنائية في الدوري الألماني
• محكمة برازيلية ترفض رفع الحظر عن ممتلكات نيمار
• عودة كومباني لصفوف مانشستر سيتي قبل مواجهة توتنهام
• فنربخشة يعزز صدارته للدوري التركي بالفوز على قاسم باشا
• الاتحاد الإيطالييعلن أن ملعب أودينيزي الجديد سيستضيف المباراة الودية بين المنتخب 
• الإيطالي بنظيره الإسباني يوم 24 مارس
• أرسنال ومانشستر يونايتد يرغبان في ضم موهبة مغربية سفيان بوفال
• إيفرتون يجدد عقد مدافعه الكوستاريكي بريان أوفييدو
• سندرلاند يفسخ تعاقد آدم جونسون بعد أن اعترف أمام محكمة بملاحقة فتاة قاصر
• الأرجنتيني إيكاردي لاعب إنتر ميلان ينفي الانتقال لمانشستر يونايتد
• تشيلسي يواصل السعي لخطف الأرجنتيني هيجواين مهاجم نابولي
• البرازيلي زي روبرتو يعلن اعتزاله كرة القدم بنهاية الموسم
• خريبكة المغربي يكتفي بفوز هزيل على جامتيل الجامبي في أبطال إفريقيا
• الاتحاد الليبي يسحق سونديب في الدور التمهيدي للاتحاد الافريقي
• الملعب القابسي يعود من باماكو بتعادل في الاتحاد الافريقي
• رانييري قبل مباراة أرسنال: أتمنى ألا نستيقظ من الحلم
• نائب رئيس ميلان يؤكد اقتراب لاعبه نوتشيرنو من أورلاندو
• فينجر يناشد الجماهير لإلغاء الاحتجاجات خلال مواجهة ليستر
• ويست هام ينافس توتنهام على ضم ميشي باتشواي مهاجم مرسيليا
• هنري: توتنهام قادر على الفوز بلقب البريمييرليج
• مينديز يخشى على رونالدو وفالكاو من تسريبات العقود
• مدرب نيوكاسل يستعيد كولباك وريفيير لمواجهة تشيلسي
• جمعية وهران يتعادل مع مولودية الجزائر
• بلوزداد يسقط في فخ التعادل أمام مولودية وهران
• العين يعزز صدارته للدوري الإماراتي بالفوز على الفجيرة
• الريان يتخطى الخور ويقترب من لقب الدوري القطري
• التعادل يحسم مباراة الأهلي والخريطيات بالدوري القطري
• تأهل الشاطئ وخان يونس وجباليا لدور الثمانية من كأس فلسطين

=====
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مـفــكـــــــرة الـــيــــــــوم :


â—„ الدوري السوداني للممتاز - الاسبوع 5 :

• مريخ نيالا (-- : --) الرابطة كوستي
الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

• هلال الأبيض (-- : --) الأمير البحراوي
الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

• الأمل عطبرة (-- : --) مريخ الفاشر
الساعة: 19:45 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

• المريخ (-- : --) النيل شندي
الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 26 :

• سندرلاند (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد
الساعة: 15:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

• تشيلسي (-- : --) نيوكاسل يونايتد
الساعة: 20:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 24 :

• ريال مدريد (-- : --) أتلتيك بيلباو
الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

• فالنسيا (-- : --) إسبانيول
الساعة: 22:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الإيطالي - الأسبوع 25 :

• كييفو فيرونا (-- : --) ساسولو
الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

• يوفنتوس (-- : --) نابولي
الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 21 :

• بوروسيا دورتموند (-- : --) هانوفر
الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 5

• كولن (-- : --) آينتراخت فرانكفورت
الساعة: 20:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 5

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 26 :

• باريس سان جيرمان (-- : --) ليل
الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 6

• جانجون (-- : --) بوردو
الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 6

..................................................  .....

â—„ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - ذهاب التمهيدي :

• سيركل - الموريشيس (-- : --) أفريكانز - تنزانيا
الساعة: 14:30 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

• شيكن انن - زمبابوي (-- : --) ماميلودي - جنوب إفريقيا
الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

• غور ماهيا - كينيا (-- : --) نابس سبورت - مدغشقر
الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

• زيسكو - زامبيا (-- : --) الغزال - جنوب السودان
الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

• ريكرياتيفو - انغولا (-- : --) راسينغ - غينيا الإستوائية
الساعة: 17:30 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

• مانغا - الجابون (-- : --) ايتول - الكونغو
الساعة: 17:30 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

• مافونزو - زنجبار (-- : --) فيتا كلوب - جمهورية الكونغو
الساعة: 19:30 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

• الملعب - مالي (-- : --) بوبو ديولاسو - بوركينا فاسو
الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

..................................................  .....

â—„ كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي - ذهاب التمهيدي :

• الخرطوم - السودان (-- : --) سبورت فيلا - أوغندا
الساعة: 16:45 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

• فومبوني - جزر القمر (-- : --) أتليتيكو - بوروندي
الساعة: 15:00 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

• لايت ستار - السيشيل (-- : --) بيدفيست - جنوب أفريقيا
الساعة: 15:00 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

• هاراري سيتي - زمبابوي (-- : --) اديما - مدغشقر
الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

• ديفنس فورس - إثيوبيا (-- : --) مصر المقاصة - مصر
الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: نايل سبورت

• بوليس - رواندا (-- : --) أطلع برة - جنوب السودان
الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

• رونيسونس - تشاد (-- : --) نيو ستار - الكاميرون
الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

• موكاندا - الكونجو (-- : --) أكوا يونايتد - نيجيريا
الساعة: 17:30 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

• غاغنوا - ساحل العاج (-- : --) أوسفاس باماكو - مالي
الساعة: 18:30 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري السعودي - الأسبوع 16 :

• الفيصلي (-- : --) الاتحاد
الساعة: 18:10 .. القناة: MBC Sports 1

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الاماراتي - الأسبوع 18 :

• الوصل (-- : --) الشعب
الساعة: 16:25 .. القناة: ابوظبي الرياضية

• الشارقة (-- : --) الأهلي
الساعة: 19:15 .. القناة: ابوظبي الرياضية

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري القطري - الأسبوع 18 :

• السيلية (-- : --) الوكرة
الساعة: 16:45 .. القناة: الدوري والكأس

• أم صلال (-- : --) مسيمير
الساعة: 19:15 .. القناة: الدوري والكأس

=========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائـــــج مـبـاريـــات الامـــــس :

â—„ الدوري السوداني للممتاز - الاسبوع 5 :

• الأهلي عطبرة (1 : 0) هلال الفاشر
• أهلي مدني (0 : 1) مريخ كوستي

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 24 :

• سبورتينغ خيخون (2 : 2) رايو فاليكانو

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الإيطالي - الأسبوع 25 :

• كاربي (1 : 3) روما

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 21 :

• ماينز (2 : 1) شالكه

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 26 :

• رين (1 : 0) أنجيه

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري البرتغالي - الأسبوع 22 :

• بنفيكا (1 : 2) بورتو

..................................................  .....

â—„ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - ذهاب التمهيدي :

• فيبرس - اوغندا (1 : 0) إنييمبا - نيجيريا
• خريبكة - المغرب (2 : 1) غامتيل - غامبيا

..................................................  .....

â—„ كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي - التمهيدي :

• واليدان - غامبيا (0 : 3) مولودية وهران - الجزائر
• الاتحاد - ليبيا (4 : 1) سونيديب - النيجر
• باكاريدجان - مالي (1 : 1) القابسي - تونس

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري السعودي - الأسبوع 16 :

• هجر (1 : 0) الفتح

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الاماراتي - الأسبوع 18 :

• دبا الفجيرة (0 : 1) العين
• الظفرة (2 : 1) الفجيرة
• الوحدة (1 : 0) النصر

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري القطري - الأسبوع 18 :

• العربي (1 : 0) لخويا
• الخريطيات (1 : 1) الأهلي
• الريان (1 : 0) الخور

===== 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

رسالة جماهير المريخ تعبيرا عن فساد الحكام
الى كل جماهير المريخ التي ستحضر مباراة غدا السبت ضد النيل شندي أن أي  مريخي يحضر ومعه كمامة لتكون رسالتنا ضد الإتحاد العام الفاسد والظالم  وحكامه الذين يسرقون عرق الأندية ويهدونها للهلال أن روائحكم الهلالية  الكريهة النتنة التي تديرون بها إتحادكم وحكامكم الذين يهدون عرق الأندية  لنادي الصفر الدولي الكبير فاحة وأزكمت الأنوف. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيصل سيحة: ركلة جزاء كاريكا غير صحيحة وهدف كوكو في مكسيم صحيح و وتراوري وبكري يستحقان الطرد
رضا اعتذر لعدم تسجيل الحالة ..هدف الامير في شباك المريخ من اوف صايد


كفرووتر  / الخرطوم / 
قال فيصل سيحة ان الهدف الثاني الذي احرزه الهلال في شباك  الاهلي مدني جاء من ضربة جزاء غير صحيحة لسقوط اللاعب كاريكا من تلقا نفسه  اما الضربة الاولي اعتذر مقدم البرنامج وقال انه لم يقم بتسجيلها لارتباط  الكاميرا حينها بمباراة المريخ ومريخ الفاشر و اما عن مباراة المريخ ومريخ  الفاشر قال ان الحكم جامل تراوري و المدينة و الذين كانا يستحقان الطرد و  عن مباراة المريخ والامير قال ان هدف الامير جاء من تسلل لان اللاعب ناصر  كان خلف المدافعين حينما حصل على الكرة و عن هدف الاهلي شندي في شباك  الهلال الذي احرزه اللاعب كوكو قال انه صحيح لا يسأل عنه الحكم لان من نقضه  هو مساعد الحكم لانه كان بعيدا عن الحدث جاء ذلك خلال حديثه لبرنامج  الامبراطور بتلفزيون السودان والذي رصدته كفرووتر وما تحدث ايضا عن حارس  هلال الفاشر في مباراة المريخ وقال انه تسبب في تأخير المباراة و لم يكن  الحكم حاسما معه وعن حكم مباراة الهلال والاهلي مدني قال انه جامل مدافع  الاهلي مدني اثناء احتساب ضربة الجزاء الثانية وقال انه بغض النظر عن صحة  ضربة الجزاء من عدمها لكنه كان يستحق الحكم لان دفعه من وجهه .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يرفض أداء النيل لمرانه الختامي على استاده
 
 

كشف  الجهاز الإداري بنادي النيل شندي أن مسئولي إستاد المريخ رفضوا السماح  للفريق أداء مرانه الختامي على الاستاد استعداداً لمباراة اليوم أمام  الأحمر وقال خالد عامر جمال الدين رئيس نادي النيل شندي إنهم فوجئوا  بالتصرف الغريب من إدارة نادي المريخ بعدم السماح لفريقهم بأداء مرانه على  استاد المريخ، واضاف: ما حدث مؤشر غير جيد للعلاقة التي تجمعنا بنادي  المريخ، ولن يمر هذا الموقف بسلام، بل سيكون له ما بعده، وأضاف: شخصياً  حضرت من شندي من أجل متابعة هذه المباراة لكن التصرف الغريب الذي بدر من  ادارة نادي المريخ جعلني أتراجع عن حضور المباراة من داخل الاستاد، وفي  النهاية المريخ نادٍ كبير وله سمعته ومكانته، وما كان ينبغي أن يتعامل مع  ضيوفه بهذه الطريقة غير الكريمة، خاصة وأن هذه هي أول زيارة لنا للعب ضد  المريخ في استاده في الدوري الممتاز، وأكد عامر جاهزية فريقه لمباراة اليوم  وقال إن النيل وبرغم التصرف غير المقبول الذي بدر من الأحمر لكنه سيلعب  بقوة وشراسة، حتى يرد على المريخ ويعود إلى شندي بالنقاط الثلاث

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يضع اللمسات النهائية لمواجهة النيل شندي
 ____________________________
 أدى المريخ بملعبه عصر أمس مرانه الرئيسي لمباراته أمام النيل شندي في  الجولة السادسة من الممتاز والمحدد لها مساء غدٍ (السبت) بالقلعة الحمراء،  وذلك عقب فوزه أمس الأول على الأمير البحراوي بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف. وركز  الإطار الفني بقيادة البلجيكي "لوك ايمال" وطاقمه المعاون في معالجة  الأخطاء التي صاحبت أداء اللاعبين في المواجهة التي شهدت تطوراً ملحوظاً في  أداء الفرقة الحمراء.
 المران الختامي
 يختتم الأحمر تحضيراته  لمباراة الغد بمران يؤديه بملعبه صباح اليوم حيث يراجع الجهاز الفني  إستراتيجيته الفنية مع اللاعبين بجانب توزيع المهام والأدوار على العناصر  التي تخوض المواجهة.
 عودة اليوغندي
 يعود اليوغندي "جمال سالم" حارس  مرمى المريخ لحراسة العرين في مباراة الغد وذلك بعد أن غاب عن المواجهة  السابقة جراء تلقيه البطاقة الحمراء في مباراة مريخ الفاشر، وقد استوفى  النيجيري الإيقاف بالغياب عن مباراة الأمير ليعود يوم غدٍ إلى المشاركة  لتأمين البوابة الحمراء .
 أول ظهور لمجدي
 دفع الجهاز الفني للمريخ  في مباراة أمس الأول بالنجم "مجدي عبد اللطيف" الذي ظهر لأول مرة في مباراة  رسمية وقدم اللاعب مستوى متميزاً أدخل الاطمئنان في قلوب الجماهير.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 المريخ يرفض أداء النيل لمرانه الختامي على استاده


 
 

كشف  الجهاز الإداري بنادي النيل شندي أن مسئولي إستاد المريخ رفضوا السماح  للفريق أداء مرانه الختامي على الاستاد استعداداً لمباراة اليوم أمام  الأحمر وقال خالد عامر جمال الدين رئيس نادي النيل شندي إنهم فوجئوا  بالتصرف الغريب من إدارة نادي المريخ بعدم السماح لفريقهم بأداء مرانه على  استاد المريخ، واضاف: ما حدث مؤشر غير جيد للعلاقة التي تجمعنا بنادي  المريخ، ولن يمر هذا الموقف بسلام، بل سيكون له ما بعده، وأضاف: شخصياً  حضرت من شندي من أجل متابعة هذه المباراة لكن التصرف الغريب الذي بدر من  ادارة نادي المريخ جعلني أتراجع عن حضور المباراة من داخل الاستاد، وفي  النهاية المريخ نادٍ كبير وله سمعته ومكانته، وما كان ينبغي أن يتعامل مع  ضيوفه بهذه الطريقة غير الكريمة، خاصة وأن هذه هي أول زيارة لنا للعب ضد  المريخ في استاده في الدوري الممتاز، وأكد عامر جاهزية فريقه لمباراة اليوم  وقال إن النيل وبرغم التصرف غير المقبول الذي بدر من الأحمر لكنه سيلعب  بقوة وشراسة، حتى يرد على المريخ ويعود إلى شندي بالنقاط الثلاث








!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*ما هذا التصرف يا إدارة الاستاد ؟ النيل شندي من حقه أن يتدرب علي ملعب المريخ - والمريخ في غني عن خسارة علاقاته مع اندية الممتاز بهذه التصرفات التي
نعتبرها (خرقاء) حتى يبين لنا سبب المنع او حقيقة ما حدث .
*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*ما  هذا التصرف يا إدارة الاستاد ؟ النيل شندي من حقه أن يتدرب علي ملعب  المريخ - والمريخ في غني عن خسارة علاقاته مع اندية الممتاز بهذه التصرفات  التي
نعتبرها (خرقاء) حتى يبين لنا سبب المنع او حقيقة ما حدث .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* (كورة سودانية) تنشر تشكيلة المريخ لمباراة النيل شندي وعودة جمال سالم للمرمي

خاص: (كورة سودانية)
تحصلت (كورة سودانية) علي تشكيلة المريخ التي سيدفع بها الجهاز الفني بقيادة البلجيكي لوك ايمال لمواجهة فريق النيل شندي بالقلعة الحمراء مساء اليوم ضمن مواجهات الاسبوع السادس لدوري سوداني الممتاز التي ستشهد عودة الاوغندي الاصل السوداني الجنسية جمال سالم لحراسة المرمي عقب انتهاء عقوبة الايقاف بعد طرده امام مريخ الفاشر وسيشارك في الدفاع امير كمال .. علي جعفر .. احمد ضفر .. مصعب عمر .. عمر بخيت .. علاء الدين يوسف .. خالد النعسان للوسط .. اوكراه .. بكري المدينة .. عنكبة للهجوم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خارطة الطريق
ناصر بابكر
الممتاز.. مكافأة التمرد والخروج عن القانون!!

* كل ما حدث من فضائح تحكيمية مخجلة في مباريات الهلال الفائتة يمكن وضعه على كفة، وما حدث من مهزلة في مباراة وصيف النسخة الماضية مع أهلي شندي بالأمس في كفة أخرى.
* حيث سرق الحكم شانتير والمساعد الأول هيثم النور عرق النمور جهاراً نهاراً وأهدى الهلال ثلاث نقاط لا يستحقها وحرم الأهلي شندي من نقطة بعد أن أدرك محمد كوكو التعادل بهدف لو أدار المباراة الكاردينال أو كافالي لإحتسبه لعدم وجود ولو مجرد شبهة تدعو لإلغائه.
* لكن حكام لجنة النجومي وصلاح الذين لا يتورعون في سرقة عرق الأندية وفي توجيه نتائج المباريات لمصلحة النادي المتمرد لم يترددوا في إلغاء الهدف دون حياء أو خجل رغم أن المباراة منقولة على الهواء مباشرة وأن آلاف الناس يشاهدون تلك الفضيحة.
* شخصياً، لست متفاجئاً من الطريقة التي أدار بها شانتير اللقاء وهو يتغاضى عن إحتساب عشرات المخالفات لأهلي شندي ويسارع في إطلاق صافرته في أي تدخل للضيوف مع لاعبي الهلال حتى لو كان التدخل على الكرة.. ولست متفاجئاً بحرمان النمور من هدف صحيح.. لكن مصدر دهشتي هو أن تصل الجرأة وسقوط حكام لجنة النجومي وصلاح درجة إلغاء هدف تم تسجيله من وضعية لا يمكن لأكثر مشجع متعصب من مشجعي وصيف النسخة الفائتة أن يفكر في إلغائه.
* في مباراة الهلال الأولى في الموسم الحالي أمام هلال كادوقلي، حرم الحكام أصحاب الأرض من ركلة الجزاء إعترف بصحتها مشجعو الهلال أنفسهم.. ومباراة الهلال أمام أهلي ودمدني شهدت فضيحة بطلها بطل معتز عبد الباسط الذي أهدى وصيف النسخة الفائتة ركلة جزاء مثيرة للسخرية ليفتتح عبرها الوصيف التسجيل بعد أن كان عاجزاً عن إحراز هدف لأكثر من نصف ساعة.
* وجاءت مباراة الأمس لتؤكد أن إستمرار النسخة الحالية من المسابقة لن يكون ذا جدوى.. ولتثبت أن الأندية بما فيها المريخ تهدر زمنها إن أعتقدت أنها تملك حظوظها في الفوز باللقب.. وأن الأندية ترتكب خطأ عمرها لو ظنت -وبعض الظن إثم- أن المنافسة على لقب الممتاز تلعب في المستطيل الأخضر وتحكمها قدرات الأندية الفنية والبدنية والتكتيكية وغيرها من التفاصيل.
* فكل المعطيات وكل الدلائل وكل البراهين تؤكد بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن النسخة الحالية من دوري سوداني موجهة للنادي المتمرد والخارج عن القانون.. وكل المعطيات وكل الدلائل وكل البراهين تؤكد أن بطل النسخة الحالية محدد سلفاً حتى قبل أن تبدأ وأن بطلها نادٍ كان يفترض أن تكون مباراته القادمة أمام الجريف أو التحرير أو غيرها من أندية الدرجة الأولى لو كانت المنافسة يحكمها القانون ولو كانت اللوائح تطبق على الجميع.
* وبعد أن تمت مكافأة النادي المتمرد والخارج عن القانون بإبقائه في درجة لا يستحق الإستمرار فيها بنص القانون.. وبعد أن تم مكافأة رئيسه بالسماح له بتوجيه الإساءات لمختلف الجهات والأفراد كيفما شاء له دون حساب أو عقاب.. من الواضح أن الترتيب إكتمل مبكراً لمكافأة أكبر تتمثل في إهدائه ألقاب الموسم الحالي حافزاً له على تمرده ومساعدة له بعد أن فاز بلقب يتيم في آخر ثلاث سنوات.
* قناعتي ومن خلال ما حدث بالأمس ومن خلال ما ظل يحدث منذ بداية الموسم أن النسخة الحالية من دوري سوداني لن تكتمل.. فالأندية التي صبرت أمس واليوم لن تصبر غداً.. ومن غض طرفه عن المهازل التي تحدث والروائح الكريهة التي فاحت مبكراً أمس لن يستمر في غض الطرف طوال الموسم.. ومن إختبر فضيلة الصبر وضبط النفس لن يدوم صبره طويلاً لأن ما يحدث مقرف ومقزز وفاق كل الحدود التي يمكن تصورها أو السكوت عنها.
* وطالما أن الرياضة لا يحكمها قانون.. وطالما أن القانون يطبق على الصغير وفقه الجودية والترضيات هو الذي يسود مع الكبير.. وطالما أن من يتمرد ويخرج عن القانون ويتعامل بلغة الغاب يتم مكافأته ومجاملته ومعاملته بطريقة خاصة.. فعلى المريخ أن يدخر جهده ويوفر وقته وماله للمسابقة الأفريقية ويتوقف اليوم قبل الغد عن اللعب في منافسات فاسدة وموجهة لا يتوافر فيها ولو الحد الأدنى من العدالة.
* شخصياً، كنت أتمنى أن نشهد هذا العام منافسة مختلفة شكلاً ومضموناً، وكنت أمني النفس بعد التحضيرات المميزة للخرطوم الوطني وهلال الأبيض وأهلي شندي أن تتسع رقعة المنافسة على اللقب ولا تقتصر على المريخ والهلال فقط.. لكن من الواضح أن كل ما تمنيته كان أضغاث أحلام وأن المنافسة فعلاً ستتبدل لكن الجديد هذه المرة أن المريخ نفسه لن يسمح له بالدفاع عن اللقب الذي تؤكد كل الدلائل أن وجهته حددت قبل بداية الموسم وأن الحكام سيكون لهم نصيب الأسد في تنفيذ المخطط القذر.
* تحكيم ضعيف ومخطط قبيح.. على كل الأندية أن تنسحب وتستريح.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فتح مدرب الاهلي شندي البرازيلي هيرون ريكاردو هجوما على التحكيم وحمله  خسارة فريقه لمباراة الهلال وقال في تصريحات نقلتها الزاوية ان الدوري  السوداني لن يتطور في ظل الوضع الحالي للحكام و قال ان فريقه احرز هدفا  صحيحا تم نقضه وقال ان فريقه كان يستحق على الاقل نقطة من الهلال وقدم  مباراة كبيرة رغم انه تعرض للظلم و عن إستعدادت فريقه لبطولة الكونفدرالية  قال الإعداد يسير وفق ما هو مخطط له و الاهلي سيكون جاهزا لمواجهة الدور  المقبل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ كوستي يهزم الاهلي مدني بهدف خضر

فاز مريخ كوستي علي الاهلي مدني بهدف دون مقابل احرزه اللاعب خضر احمد في شوط اللعب الاول من المباراة التي استضافها ملعب الجزيرة ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الخامس لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز ليضع المريخ ثلاث نقاط غالية في رصيده ويتجمد رصيده في نقطة وحيدة حققها من التعادل مع مريخ الفاشر على ملعبه .

الاهلي عطبرة يعمق جراح الخيالة بهدف

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
فاز الاهلي عطبرة على الهلال الفاشر بهدف دون رد في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم بعطبرة و ذلك ضمن مباريات الإسبوع الخامس لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز ليرتفع بنقاطه لـــــ(6) و تجمد رصيد هلال الفاشر في نقاطه الـــــــ(3) .

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*صباح الخير زعماء 
اللهم انصر المريخ 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقطة تلاقي
بكري يوسف
من يعيد الحق لأصحابه

âک… ما زالت في الحلوق قصة من مرارات الظلم بالرغم من أن دوري سوداني الذي أوشكت الشركة ان تتبرأ منه ما زال في بداياته ونحن نحس بخيبة أمل كبيرة في الإتحاد الذي توقعنا ان ينصلح حاله في الموسم الجديد بعد الذي حدث في العام الماضي والذي كان إنعكاسا طبيعيا لمجاملات الإتحاد وسياسة الدلال التي أفسدت للود كل القضايا ولم تترك صفحة من حياد يتكئ عليها الحالمون بتطبيق شعار عدالة المنافسة الذي نسمع به فقط على ألسنة قادة الإتحاد في المؤتمر الصحفي للقرعة عند بداية كل موسم والذي ما إن ينفض سامره عينك ما تشوف النور .
âک… كتبنا في هذه الزاوية بالأمس مطالبين رضا مصطفى الشيخ بإلغاء فقرة الإمبراطور لأنها إن قامت أو لم تقم فالأمر سيان بالنسبة لنا فالظلم قد وقع ولن يرفعه الإعتراف به ولاعدمه بل كنا نقصد إراحة رضاء من حرج الموقف بدلا من أن يبحث عن مخرج بحجة ضيق الزمن أو يضطر لقطع الإرسال .
âک… إعتراف سيحة بصحة هدف أهلي شندي لم يكن سوى إمتصاص لحالة الهيجان والغليان التي عمت الشارع المريخي وتعبير إعلامه عن إمتعاضه الشديد من المساعدات التحكيمية الواضحة للأزرق لكن هل يكفي الإعتراف بالظلم لإسكات النقاد كلا والله لأن الذي حدث هو قرار نهائي لا يجوز رفعه لذلك فالإعتراف هو فقط ليبين للناس مدى فداحة الظلم الذي حاق بالآرسنال وكيف أن مساعد الحكم قد جرده من نقطة مستحقة ومنح الهلال نقطتين لا يستحقهما لأن إحتساب الهدف الصحيح كان سيجر المباراة للتعادل وبالتالي تبقى الصدارة مريخية والوصافة خرطومية ويتدحرج الهلال في سلم الترتيب ولكنها راية شؤم إرتفعت بفعل فاعل وبنية مبيتة من هيثم النور منقذ الهلال وهو شقيق عاطف النور مدير الكرة بنادي الهلال ودقي يا مزيكا على السلم العجيب .
âک… إعترف سيحة بصحة الهدف لن يعيد لأهلي شندي حقه ولن يأخذ النقطتين اللتين أصبحتا في عداد نقاط الهلال بالباطل وبسببه خرجت الصحف الزرقاء تتحدث الصدارة وهذا هو التأثير الصدارة لأن الدوري نقاط وحجم الضرر يكمن في أنه واسع النطاق وتأثيره يطال كل الأندية .
âک…أن يتحدث الناس عن سوء التحكيم مرة في السنة فتلك أخطاء تحكيمية عادية تحدث بدون قصد ولكن أن تكون الأخطاء في كل مباراة ولصالح فريق معين فذلك أمر مقصود وإنحياز سافر وإفراغ للتنافس الشريف من محتواه وإلا فليقل لنا أحدهم لماذا لم يكن الخطأ لصالح النمور بإلغاء هدف بشة مثلا وإحتساب هدف الأهلي شندي .
âک… التحكيم ظل يحفظ للهلال توازنه على الدوام ودونكم ما يحدث الآن فليس هنالك هلالي عاقل يعجبه الحال الفني لفريق الهلال والدليل قرار مجلس الكاردينال بالأمس والقاضي بإعفاء الجهاز الإداري والفني للفريق وطرد كافالي وإستقدام المصري طارق العشري مديرا فنيا لإنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه وهنا يتأكد الجميع بأن الهلال ليس بخير وأن أصحاب الياقات السوداء والقلوب السوداء هم من كانوا يحولون بين الهلال ونزيف النقاط والمؤكد أن المدربين يقالون بسبب سوء النتائج وكافالي لم يحقق الفوز بجدارة لا على أهلي مدني ولا على أهلي شندي .
âک… هذه النقطة المسروقة براية الظلم ستظل معلقة في عنق هيثم النور شقيق عاطف النور إلى يوم القيامة وبسببها سيتواصل الدوري والأهلي ناقص نقطة ظلما والهلال زائد نقطتين بلا وجه حق والضرر يمتد ليطول كل روليت المنافسة وكل الذي نخشاه أن يكون هنالك أكثر من شقيق لإداري هلالي في سلك التحكيم .
âک… لا علاج لداء التحكيم المنحاز إلا بهز عرش الإمبراطورية الكبرى التي ترعاه وذلك بإقتلاع هذا الإتحاد من جذوره وإلا فذنب الأندية يبقى على جنبها ولا تلومن إلا نفسها لأن القرار كان بيدها وما إرتكبته عضويتها من خطأ فادح بالتصويت لهذه المجموعة هو ما تدفع ثمنه الآن ولا نطالب بالبكاء على اللبن المسكوب ولكن الجمعية قادمة والتغيير ممكن وإعادة الأمور لمسارها الصحيح هو الغاية والأمل المرتجى لتحرير الكرة السودانية من أيدي إتحاد الظلم والفساد .
âک† لا يكفي إعتراف سيحة ولا إعتذار الحكم ولا أي شئ آخر لأن الإنكسر بتلك الراية لا يمكن إصلاحه.
âک† بالنسبة لنا وبدءا من اليوم سنحرص على الحديث فقط عن نقاط الهلال الخالية من الشبهات أما تلك التي تأتي على طريقة مباراة النمور فهي غير معترف بها ولا بالطريقة التي دخلت حصالة الأزرق .
âک† لذلك فالهلال الآن لديه فقط 11 نقطة وبالتالي لا علاقة له بالصدارة لا من قريب ولا من بعيد .
âک† حتى إذا انعدل الحال في مقبل الأيام فإننا لن نعترف بفوز الهلال بالدوري إلا إذا كان رصيده من النقاط يتعدى رصيد المريخ بأكثر من نقطتين وهذا للعلم والتذكير .

âک…âک… في نقاط âک…âک…

âک… مبروك لمريخ التبلدي التتويج ببطولة كاس السودان المحلية إثر تغلبه على مواطنه الفجر بهدفين لواحد عصر أمس باستاد الأبيض .
âک… عودة الروح لجسد مريخ التحدي أسعدتنا وأيقظت فينا المشاعر النبيلة والذكريات الجميلة مع أحمر كردفان أيام كان بالدوري الممتاز ليس فقط لفوز مريخ التبلدي بكاس السودان المحلي ولكن لأننا ظللنا نتابع بسعادة كبيرة التطور اللافت للفريق والعناصر المميزة والواعدة التي تنشط بكشوفاته مما حرك فينا أحلام العودة لتلك الأيام الخوالي .

âک…âک… نقاط قصيرة âک…âک…

âک†اليوم بقلعة القيم والشرف يلتقي الزعيم بنيل شندي في مباراة يدخلها أبنا لوك ورفاق ألوك لمواصلة رحلة التطور الفني للفريق في أعقاب إرتفاع رتم الأداء الأحمر في لقاء الأمير الأسبوع الماضي بشيخ الاستادات .
âک† نتمنى منح النعسان المزيد من الفرص لتفجير إمكاناته والتي لم يقدم منها إلا القليل من المناظر .
âک† نتوق لرؤية الأبنوسي ألوك في أول مباراة رسمية له بشعار الزعيم ليبدأ رحلة تعذيب الخصوم ونتوقع أن ينافس العقرب في تصدير الرعب لتلك الديار .
âک† يغيب عن مباراة اليوم مهاجم المريخ الخطير تراوري ولكن توفر البدائل وتألق عناصر المقدمة تمنحنا الطمأنينة لأن العقرب وعنكبة والنعسان وجابر ومن خلفهم أوكرا قادرين على دك شباك كل الخصوم .
âک† الزعيم المتصدر الحقيقي بيمينه وعرق جبينه وسيواصل المنافسة على اللقب بذات الشرف .

âک…âک… آخر نقاط âک…âک…

موعدنا غدا إن كان في العمر بقية لأن نقطة تلاقينا وعد وعهد وتمني
@خالد المكي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاذاعة الرياضية تسلم الرشيد بدوي عبيد خطابا بانهاء خدماته





 في  خطوة مفاجئة سلمت ادارة الاذاعة الرياضية إف إم 104 خطابا للاستاذ الرشيد  بدوي عبيد إحد مؤسسيها وشيخ المعلقين الرياضيين والهرم الاعلامي الكبير  خطابا  بانهاء خدماته بالاذاعة واعتذرت الاذاعة الرياضية عن تجديد  تعاقدهامع الاستاذ الكبير الرشيد بدوي عبيد بدواعي الظروف المالية التي تمر  بها الاذاعة وقد اكد الاستاذ  الرشيد بدوي الذي أكد صحة الخبر لكنه رفض  التعليق مكتفيا بالقول ( الارزاق بيد اللـه) .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*20 لاعب لمباراة النيل شندي
-
-
اختار المدرب لوك عشرين لاعبا لمباراة المريخ والنيل شندي المقرره مساء السبت واللاعبين هم . جمال سالم ، محمد مصطفي ، أمير كمال ، علي جعفر ، مصعب عمر ، بخيت خميس ، كريم الحسن ، الريح علي، صابر عطرون ، علاء الدين يوسف ،أحمد ضفر ، عمر بخيت ، راجي عبدالعاطي ، مجدي عبداللطيف ، كوفي ، اوكرا ، عنكبه ، عبدو جابر ، بكري المدينة .خالد النعسان .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللجنة العليا لمشروع الدعم الجماهيري 2870

 مشروع الدعم الجماهيري 2870
 الي كل جماهير المريخ ناديكم يناديكم بمثلما مددتم المشاعر مدوا أياديكم عبر مشروع الدعم الجماهيري 2870
 وطريقة الإشتراك هي :
  افتح رسالة ارسل فارغة وأكتب فيها قيمة إشتراكك  ( 5ج - 10ج - 50ج - 100ج )  وأرسلها للرقم  2870 ستصلك رسالة شكر من شركتي زين وسوداني تؤكد انضمامك  لزمرة داعمين المريخ وقبل كل شهر ستصلك رسالة بالإستعداد لخصم قيمة  الإشتراك وبعد الخصم ستصلك رسالة بالخصم 
 ملحوظة الشركات المتاحة الان شركة سوداني وشركة زين والان بصدد تفعيل الخدمة في MTN 
 يلا ندعم جميعا ياصفوة نادينا بالمشاركة في مشروع الدعم الجماهيري 2870
 للإستفسار بأمكانكم مراجعة اللجنة الفنية لمشروع الدعم الجماهيري عبر رقم مهندس جمال برهان : 0912351831
 إعلام مشروع الدعم الجماهيري 2870





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يلتقي النيل شندي في الدوري السوداني

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

يسعى فريق المريخ لتحقيق فوزه الخامس من أصل 6 مباريات خاضها في بطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز لكرة القدم، وذلك حين يواجه ضيفه الوافد الجديد النيل شندي مساء السبت في مدينة أم درمان، وذلك ضمن مباريات الأسبوع الخامس.

سيكون طموح المريخ تحقيق فوز سهل ليستمر به في صدارة الترتيب مع الهلال والخرطوم الوطني، بينما سيواجه النيل شندي ومديره الفني البرازيلي جوزيه باولو الاختبار الاول من العيار الثقيل منذ صعود الفريق.

يملك المريخ 13 نقطة، بينما للنيل 7 نقاط.

ويستعيد المريخ خدمات حارس مرماه الأساسي جمال سالم الأوغندي الذي غاب بسبب الطرد عن المباراة السابقة ضد الأمير، كما سيعود الى قائمة الفريق لأول مرة منذ بداية الموسم القائد راجي عبد العاطي ليحل محل المصاب مامادو تراوري المالي.

أما النيل شندي، فإن مديره الفني البرازيلي جوزيه باولو سيواجه أول إختبار حقيقي منذ توليه مهمة الفريق في بداية الموسم.

في المباريات التي اقيمت الجمعة، أوقف مريخ كوستي هزائمه المتتالية والتي بلغت 4، بعد ان حقق فوزه الاول هذا الموسم وجاء على ملعب مضيفه القوي الاهلي مدني بنتيجة 1-0، ليحصد أول ثلاث نقاط له.

وفي مدينة عطبرة شمال السودان، خطف الأهلي عطبرة فوزه الأول بعد 3 تعادلات وخسارة، بعد تغلبه على هلال الفاشر بهدف يتيم، ليرفع الفائز رصيده إلى 6 نقاط، بينما تجمد رصيد الخاسر عند 4 نقاط.

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

20 لاعب لمباراة النيل شندي
-
-
اختار المدرب لوك عشرين لاعبا لمباراة المريخ والنيل شندي المقرره مساء السبت واللاعبين هم . جمال سالم ، محمد مصطفي ، أمير كمال ، علي جعفر ، مصعب عمر ، بخيت خميس ، كريم الحسن ، الريح علي، صابر عطرون ، علاء الدين يوسف ،أحمد ضفر ، عمر بخيت ، راجي عبدالعاطي ، مجدي عبداللطيف ، كوفي ، اوكرا ، عنكبه ، عبدو جابر ، بكري المدينة .خالد النعسان .




************
دخل النعسان كبديل واصبح الخيار الاول فى التشكيله الاساسيه 
متى يدخل عطرون وكريم الحسن كبدلاء لربما دخلوا التشكيل الاساسى 
الى نهاية الموسم 
اتمنى ان تتاح لهم الفرصه اليوم فمن يدرى 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 المريخ يرفض أداء النيل لمرانه الختامي على استاده


 
 

كشف  الجهاز الإداري بنادي النيل شندي أن مسئولي إستاد المريخ رفضوا السماح  للفريق أداء مرانه الختامي على الاستاد استعداداً لمباراة اليوم أمام  الأحمر وقال خالد عامر جمال الدين رئيس نادي النيل شندي إنهم فوجئوا  بالتصرف الغريب من إدارة نادي المريخ بعدم السماح لفريقهم بأداء مرانه على  استاد المريخ، واضاف: ما حدث مؤشر غير جيد للعلاقة التي تجمعنا بنادي  المريخ، ولن يمر هذا الموقف بسلام، بل سيكون له ما بعده، وأضاف: شخصياً  حضرت من شندي من أجل متابعة هذه المباراة لكن التصرف الغريب الذي بدر من  ادارة نادي المريخ جعلني أتراجع عن حضور المباراة من داخل الاستاد، وفي  النهاية المريخ نادٍ كبير وله سمعته ومكانته، وما كان ينبغي أن يتعامل مع  ضيوفه بهذه الطريقة غير الكريمة، خاصة وأن هذه هي أول زيارة لنا للعب ضد  المريخ في استاده في الدوري الممتاز، وأكد عامر جاهزية فريقه لمباراة اليوم  وقال إن النيل وبرغم التصرف غير المقبول الذي بدر من الأحمر لكنه سيلعب  بقوة وشراسة، حتى يرد على المريخ ويعود إلى شندي بالنقاط الثلاث




ماهو السبب ان شاء الله المانع خير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاهد رياضية
عبد الله أبو وائل
(حاسبوا) الحكام قبل أن تحاسبوا !!

[لا نقول إن الحكام يتعمدون ” الانحياز” للهلال في مبارياته أمام الفرق التي يواجهها في الدوري الممتاز لكننا نخشى على الأزرق من “عدالة” حكام دوري أبطال أفريقيا ووداعه للمنافسة من “الباب العريض” بعد أن ظل يفوز على خصومه في الدوري المحلي من دون جهود لاعبيه!

[هلال “الحكام” يذكرني بتلك الحقبة التي شهدت سيطرة هلالية بالدوري السعودي بسبب التسهيلات التي حصل عليها “أزرق المملكة”، للدرجة التي جعلت الفرق المنافسة تهدد بالانسحاب بعد أن طفح الكيل.

[لا نرفض تلقي الأزرق لهدايا “الحكام” لأن ذلك من شأنه أن يكشف حقيقة ما يسمى بـ”المارد الأزرق” حينما يفقد تلك الهدايا بعد أيام معدودات من الآن وهو يستهل مشواره الأفريقي.

[زملاء كثر انتقدوا حال التحكيم في السودان وتطرقوا لحالات عديدة شهدت تعرض معظم الأندية لظلم بائن بسبب “الأخطاء” ولا نقول “التعمد” من جانب “قضاة الملاعب”.

[بالأمس أوجز الزميل “مامون أبو شيبة” وهو يعرض حالات الظلم التي تعرض لها المريخ في المواجهات السابقة من الموسم الحالي، ولـ”صمت صافرات” الحكام تجاه حالات العنف التي أدت لإصابة عدد من نجوم الأحمر.

[بالمقابل يحظى الأزرق بصمت صافرات قضاة الملاعب، ولكن حينما يكون أي لاعب هلالي في وضع تسلل أو يعتدي بالضرب والركل على الخصم !!

[لا يتردد الحكام في احتساب ركلات الجزاء للهلال حتى وإن كانت من “وحي الخيال” وبالمقابل فإن على أهل المريخ ألا يحلموا بالتسجيل من ركلة جزاء حتى وإن فقد مهاجم الأحمر روحه داخل منطقة الجزاء.

[على أهل المريخ تهنئة لجنة الحكام المركزية على الأداء المتميز لحكامها لأن ذلك من شأنه أن يصب في مصلحة الأحمر أفريقيا.

[ إذا خسر المريخ نتائج بعض مباريات الممتاز جراء ظلم الحكام فإنه لن يخسر مبارياته الأفريقية لأن سوء أداء الحكام الأفارقة لا يقارن البتة بما نشهده في ملاعبنا من قضاة الملاعب.

[نشهد لـ”صلاح أحمد محمد صالح” بجهوده في تأهيل الحكام ودفاعه المستميت عن أدائهم وتفاخره بظهور بعضهم في المحافل الدولية، لكن الحقيقة التي لا يمكن تجاوزها هي أن بعض الحكام يتعاملون مع بعض الفرق وفق “ميولهم” مما يؤدي إلى تلك الأخطاء .

[كنا نأمل  ترديد هتاف “حكامك صاح يا صلاح” لكن ما يحدث يجعلنا نطالب اللجنة المركزية بمشاهدة تسجيلات لما جرى من مباريات للوقوف على أخطاء الحكام.

[حاسبوا الحكام قبل أن تحاسبوا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
تعقيب من الحكم عبد العزيز التوم

× الأخ بابكر تحياتي بخصوص ماذكرت في عمودك بالأمس، أتمني أن تواصل في دعمك للحكام المفترئ عليهم ، وهم دوما مظلومين من الإعلام والجمهور فتصوير المباريات وهذا ليس تبرير.فلو وجدوا تصويرا حقيقيا لكان النقد مؤسس بحقائق لاخلاف حولها .
× أما بخصوص هدف الأهلي شندي الملغي أؤكد لك لن يستطيع أي أحد مهما كانت خبرته تاكيده أو نفيه، لذلك أنا مع الأخ الحكم المساعد في قراره الذي اتخذه لأنه الوحيد الذي كان في الموقف الصحيح.
× واقول للخبير فيصل سيحة لقد كنت تدرس الحكام وتقول بأن المساعد إذا تأخر أوتقدم بمتر فقط من ثاني اخر مدافع لايمكنه أن يتخذ القرار الصحيح فكيف تقرر بكاميرا موجوده بالمقصوره.؟
× أمابخصوص هدف الهلال المحرز لو وجد تصوير بعده زوايا وواضح لكان عندي راي فيه ولكن التصوير غير مقنع..
× وركله الجزاء التي تحدث عنها الخبير فيصل واكد عدم صحتها لم يكن مقنع في تبريره ،فهي ركله جزاء صحيحه بس اخد علي الحكم معتز عدم اتخاذ القرار الصحيح في طرد اللاعب المحتج عليه بصوره سافره تستحق الطرد ً
وشكرا أخوك الحكم عبد العزيز التوم .
× أشكر الأخ عبد العزيز التوم على رده هذا .
× أنا اتفق تماما مع الأخ عبد العزيز في رداءة التصوير ، والحكم به قد يكون به ظلم للحكام بكل تأكيد .
× ولكن أجد نفسي مختلفا معه في أن رجل الخط هيثم النور هو وحده من يحدد صحته من خطأه .
× فكرة القدم واضحة وكل مريديها تقريبا يلمون بقدر كبير من قوانينها وحتى كواليسها .
× فحالة هدف أهلي شندي لا تحتاج لرجل خط ، ولا لشهادة من سيحة ، وهو كذلك لا يغبشه التصوير السيئ القبيح أبدا أبدا .
× صحيح أن رجل الخط هو الذي يرى حالات التسلل أفضل من زملاءه الاخرين حكم الوسط والرابع .
× ولكن هناك حالات لا تحتاج حتى ليفتئ فيها رجل الخط أو الحكم نفسه ، لأنها واضحة وضوح الشمس مثل حالة هدف أهلي شندي في شباك مكسيم .
× ونشيد بالأخ سيحة وهو يلعن الشيطان ويتوكل على الرحمن الرحيم ويغمض ويفتي بصحة هدف محمد كوكو في شباك الهلال .
× وكذلك يقر بعدم صحة ركلة جزاء الهلال الثانية في أهلي مدني ، وهذه الحالات كنا قد أشرنا بعدم صحتها مع اخرين كثر ، ولكن المكاجرين رفضوا قولنا ذاك .
× والأمر المضحك المبكي والمزري ، هو ادعاء التلفزيون بأن لقطة ركلة الجزاء الأولى غير موجوده طرفهم ، لأن المصور كان مع مباراة المريخ ، عجبي ثم عجبي .
× عن أي لقطة يتحدث رضا ؟ فيا رجل هذه اللقطة موجودة في تصوير النيل الأزرق ، فكان بإمكانك أخذها منهم في لحظة ، استغفر الله العظيم .
× وفي النت موجوده ، فإن لم تستطع عرضها منه ، كان بإمكان سيحة الاطلاع عليها ومن ثم يفتي بها .
× واليوم مباراة المريخ ، فنناشد لجنة التحكيم أن يتحدثوا مع حكامهم ، ويشددوا عليهم بأن يركزوا ويجتهدوا كثيرا حتى لا يظلموا أي فريق للاخر ويعطوا كل ذي حق حقه وبس .
× ونقول للحكام أنتم أهم عنصر في لعبة كرة القدم فلا تظلموا ضعيف لقوي الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح ، نقول أصبحنا ننشغل بأخطاء الحكام وننسى إبداعات اللاعبين .

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					





حقيقه لانه يصر على هزيمة الممنوع من القصف يا ريت لو انسحب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اليوم يعود جمال سالم لحماية عرين المريخ ...



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلمة
عماد الدين عمر الحسن
سيحة .. والقول النصيحة

• في حديثه لبرنامج الرياضه بالتلفزيون القومي استغرب الخبير فيصل سيحة من تصرف حكم مباراة الهلال والاهلي مدني وبروده مع اللاعب الذي دفعه من وجهه ورغم ذلك لم يقم الحكم بطرده .
• اللاعب قام بهذا التصرف احتجاجا علي ضربة الجزاء الوهمية ( الثانية ) التي احتسبها الحكم لصالح لاعب الهلال مدثر كاريكا وسجل منها الهدف الثاني .
• صدق انفعال لاعب الاهلي أدي الي قيامه بهذا الفعل فالظلم طعمه لايذاق ، وفي المقابل احساس الحكم باقتراف الظلم أدي الي هذا البرود يا سيحه ولا علاقه للأمر بالشخصية بل ربما الاحساس بالذنب لو كان هؤلاء يحسون .
• أما الهدف الذي أحرزه اهلي شندي في مرمي الهلال فلم يكن يحتاج لتعليق من خبير في التحكيم ليفتي بصحته ، فأي مشاهد عادي يعرف أساسيات كرة القدم يستطيع الحكم بصحة الهدف .
• كل من شاهد اللقاء يعرف تماما انه لاشبهة تسلل في الكرة التي احرز منها الهدف ، حتي مساعد الحكم الذي رفع الراية بعد ولوج الكرة الي المرمي يعرف ذلك وإلا لرفع رايته عند ضرب الكرة وقبل دخولها الي المرمي .
• الذي رفع الراية لم يكن متاكدا أن الكرة ستلج المرمي أو أن ماكسيم سيصدها أو ربما تضل طريقها الي خارج الملعب ، لذلك لم يكلف نفسه عناء رفع يده الا بعد أن تأكد من وجود الكرة داخل الشباك ليلغي الهدف .
• خاض فريق الهلال حتي الان خمسه مباريات في مواجهة خمسه خصوم بالدوري الممتاز ، اربعة منهم اشتكوا بأنهم تضرروا من ظلم التحكيم باستثناء فريق واحد لم يظلمه التحكيم وهو هلال مولانا احمد هارون بالابيض واعتقد أن الاسباب واضحة للجميع .
• ما تقدم لابد وأن يدعوا لجنة تسيير المريخ منذ الان للتفكير الجاد في المطالبة بطاقم تحكيم اجنبي لادارة مباراته الدورية امام الهلال .
• لو كانت لجان التحكيم بالاتحاد تحاسب الحكام علي أخطائهم ( اذا افترضنا انها أخطاء ) لما وصل الحال الي ما هو عليه الان ولفكر رجل الخط الف مرة قبل ان يرفع الراية ولفكر الحكم نفسه كثيرا قبل ان يطلق الصافرة .
• ترك كل شئ لتقدير الحكم دون محاسبة سيضر جدا بالمنافسة الاولي في السودان فالبعض يسئ التقدير جدا منهم بقصد ومنهم بغير قصد .
• انتمائنا بالولاء للزعيم لا يثنينا عن قول الحق ونقر بخطأ حكم مباراة المريخ ومريخ الفاشر وتساهله مع المالي تراوري حيث انه استحق البطاقة الحمراء بالاعتداء علي مدافع مريخ الفاشر بدون كرة .
• لكن نفس الحكم أخطأ في طرد الحارس جمال سالم عندما دفع مهاجم مريخ الفاشر وكأنه يعوض خطأه ويقول هذه بتلك .
• من ناحية ادارية نتمني ان تعاقب دائرة الكرة بالمريخ اللاعبين عن سوء السلوك وتخصم من مستحقاتهما .
• اللاعب المحترف مطالب بالمحافظه علي سجله بدون بطاقات حتي لايفقد الفريق جهوده عندما يحتاج اليه ولذلك لابد ان يحافظ علي هدوئه داخل الملعب ويحاول عدم الاستجابة لاستفزازات الخصوم .
• يعود الزعيم اليوم لمعانقة جماهيره عندما يلتقي فريق النيل شندي الممثل الثاني لدار جعل بالممتاز ونتمني ان يقدم المريخ عرضا جميلا منذ بداية المباراة كما نتمني ان يحقق النتيجة المرجوة .
• الحقائق تقول ان الفوارق كبيرة جدا بين الفريقين من حيث الخبرة والاعداد والتاريخ ولكن كرة القدم اصبح لها رأي مخالف في كل هذا .
• يدخل المريخ المباراة وهو في الصدارة برصيد 13 نقطة من اربعة انتصارات وتعادل واحد ، وربما يخوض المدرب اللقاء بنفس تشكيل مباراة الامير الاخيرة باستثناء عودة الحارس جمال سالم .
• بينما للنيل 7 نقاط جمعها من فوزين علي هلال الفاشر بهدف نظيف وفوز علي الاهلي عطبرة بنفس النتيجة وتعادل وحيد امام الامل عطبرة بهدفين لكل .
• كل التوفيق لفرقة الخرطوم الوطني وهي تمثل السودان عصر اليوم في اول لقاء بالبطولة الكونفدرالية امام فريق فيلا اليوغندي .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يبحث تعيين مدير كرة اليوم 

تعقد لجنة التسيير اجتماعا مهماً اليوم لمناقشة عدد من الاجنده الهامة الموضوعة على جدولها اهمها تعيين مدير كرة جديد بعد ان اصبح هذا المنصب (أهميته القصوى) شاغراً منذ نهاية الموسم الماضي.
كانت لجنة التسيير قد عينت قائد المريخ السابق (المهندس) محمد موسى المدرب الحالى لنادي اركويت بالدرجه التالته مديراً للكرة الا ان اعتراض ابوجريشة على طريقة التعيين جعلت المهندس يعتذر عن قبول المهمة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخماسي يوقع فى دفتر الغياب اليوم 

لن يتمكن الخماسي سلمون جايسون ، مازن شمس الفلاح ، تراوري ، رمضان عجب ، و ابراهومة من المشاركة فى مباراة اليوم امام النيل شندي بسبب الاصابات التى تعرضوا لها فى اوقات متفاوتة.

*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




المريخ يرفض أداء النيل لمرانه الختامي على استاده



 

كشف الجهاز الإداري بنادي النيل شندي أن مسئولي إستاد المريخ رفضوا السماح للفريق أداء مرانه الختامي على الاستاد استعداداً لمباراة اليوم أمام الأحمر وقال خالد عامر جمال الدين رئيس نادي النيل شندي إنهم فوجئوا بالتصرف الغريب من إدارة نادي المريخ بعدم السماح لفريقهم بأداء مرانه على استاد المريخ، واضاف: ما حدث مؤشر غير جيد للعلاقة التي تجمعنا بنادي المريخ، ولن يمر هذا الموقف بسلام، بل سيكون له ما بعده، وأضاف: شخصياً حضرت من شندي من أجل متابعة هذه المباراة لكن التصرف الغريب الذي بدر من ادارة نادي المريخ جعلني أتراجع عن حضور المباراة من داخل الاستاد، وفي النهاية المريخ نادٍ كبير وله سمعته ومكانته، وما كان ينبغي أن يتعامل مع ضيوفه بهذه الطريقة غير الكريمة، خاصة وأن هذه هي أول زيارة لنا للعب ضد المريخ في استاده في الدوري الممتاز، وأكد عامر جاهزية فريقه لمباراة اليوم وقال إن النيل وبرغم التصرف غير المقبول الذي بدر من الأحمر لكنه سيلعب بقوة وشراسة، حتى يرد على المريخ ويعود إلى شندي بالنقاط الثلاث



.....عييييييييييييييييييييييييييب  يا ادارة المريخ ..أتمنى اعتذار رسمي اذا الحصل ده حصل وغالبا ما يكون تصرف فردي ..المريخ نادي كبير ومثل هذه التصرفات لا تشبه الزعيم ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكري المدينة ارتفاع في المستوى



ظل أداء مهاجم المريخ بكري عبد القادر المدينة يظهر بمستوى أكثر من جيد في كل مباراة، وقدم مباراة جيدة أمام الأمير في مباراة الجولة الخامسة لبطولة الدوري الممتاز، ويستغل اللاعب انطلاقاته القوية من الناحية اليسرى واليمنى وكذلك المراوغة المجدية التى يعرف بها، وشكل خطورة على مرمى الأمير البحراوي في الشوط الثاني، إلا أنه لم يسجل وهيأ سوانح كثيرة لزملائه وصنع الهدف الثاني الذي أحرزه محمد عبد المنعم عنكبه من رأسية قوية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم رياضي 
معتز الفاضل
الكوماندوز والزعيم والليالي الملاح

â– استبشرنا خيراً بوجود الإثارة في بداية هذه النسخة الجديدة من الدوري بظهور أكثر من فريق بمستوى ممتاز وشاهدنا عددا من الفرق تتزاحم على المراكز المتقدمة وتقاسم فريقي القمة الصدارة مؤقتا.

â–، ظهور أندية (الخرطوم الوطني + الأهلي شندي +هلال الأبيض+ الأمل عطبرة ) بمستويات عالية جعل الفوز في اي مباراة غير مضمون واختفى عهد الفوز بالأرقام القياسية من الأهداف في مسابقة الدوري مما يعني تقارب مستوى الفرق .

â–،على لجنة التحكيم الإرتقاء إلى مستوى الدوري بتطوير حكامها حتى لا يفقد الدوري عدالته فقد فاحت روائحه الكريهة وأصبحت واضحة للعيان وسوف يتسبب هذا الظلم في تفشي ظاهرة الشغب الجماهيري .
â–،الظاهر للعيان أن لجنة التحكيم تضغط على حكامها لإخراج كل مباراة بالطريقة التي ينشدوها وتحقق بها مكاسبهم الشخصية .

â–،أصبح الحكام يتعاملون مع الهلال باعتباره الفتى المدلل ، نؤمن بالأخطاء التحكيمية ونعلم أنهم بشر ولا بدّ أن يخطئون ولكن عندما تصبح الأخطاء ساذجة ومكررة توضع في قالب التحيز .
â–،هدف محمد كوكو في الهلال لايوجد سبب لنقضه إلا أنه دخل في مرمى ماكسيم وفي زمن لا يمكن للحكم أن يعوضه الهلال أو يعوضه له الحكم بضربة جزاء كالعادة .

â– اليوم ستحتل جماهير الزعيم الاستاد مبكراً لتشجع من أختار ملعبها واستنجد بها (بزلزال الملاعب) لقهر الفريق الاوغندي وبعدها تستمتع بصدارة المريخ للدوري عندما يواجه النيل شندي الصاعد حديثاً للدوري الممتاز .
â–،تقع على اللوك مهمة كبيرة تتمثل في اختياره السليم لتشكيلة الزعيم في ظل بروز أكثر من نجم .
â–،يغيب اليوم هداف الفريق تراوري ولكن مقدمة المريخ النارية لا تتأثر بغياب أحد مهما كان ثقله فوجود عنكبة وعقروبي والنعسان ومن خلفهم اوكرا قادر على أزلال الخصوم ودك شباكهم مهما كانت قوة خط دفاعهم.
â–،نتمنى إرتفاع مستوى الأداء من جانب الفرقة الحمراء ومواصلة الإجادة وتصدر الدوري مصحوباً بالعروض القوية.

â–  يبدأ اليوم الخرطوم الوطني قص شريط المنافسات الأفريقية للأندية السودانية لهذا العام بمواجهة فيلا اليوغندي في تمهيدي الكونفدرالية عصراً بالقلعة الحمراء في مباراة تستمد صعوبتها من صعوبة البدايات التي أصبحت تشكل هاجساً للكوماندوز حيث وودعوا في آخر نسخة للبطولة منذ الدور التمهيدي أمام باور ديناموز الزامي .
â–،يدخل أبناء المدرب المونديالي كواسي ابياه لقاء اليوم بدوافع خاصة تتمثل في رغبة الجميع (لاعبين+مدرب+ إدارة النادي ) في المضي قدماً في الكونفدرالية ومسح الصورة المهزوزة في المشاركات السابقة ومحاولة تجنب الإخفاقات التي صاحبتها .
â–،الكرة الاوغندية تطورت كثيراً في الآونة الأخيرة حيث إستطاع منتخبها في آخر لقاء أن يكسب صقور الجديان ذهاباً وإيابا وحرمة من شرف الوصول لبطولة أمم افريقيا للمحللين.
â–، إحترام الخصم الطريق الأول لكسبه ولذلك لابدّ من عمل اللازم وتقييم المنافس التقييم السليم حتى يتمكن الأولاد من تجاوزه والترقي للدور الأول.
â–، تكمن الخطورة في أن فيلا يضم مجموعة ممتازه من اللاعبين ويوجد خمسة من بين لاعبية يلعبون بصفة أساسية في المنتخب الأول ويشكلون الدعامة الأساسية له ، ويمتاز الفريق الضيف باستفلاله للهجمات المرتدة معتمداً على سرعة انروسكي ، ولذلك لابدّ من وضعه تحت الرقابة من جانب نجم الدين عبد الله وتكمن خطورة الفريق في قوت فري الذي يعتبر العقل المدبر للفريق بالإضافة للاعبي الوسط روبرت اشيما ونايك سروقاما .
â–،يمتاز الفريق الاوغندي بالسرعة والضغط على حامل الكرة .
â–،الأولاد مستواهم تطور حيث قدم مستوى مميز وكان من أبرز المرشحين للفوز ببطولة سيكافا في النسخة الأخيرة ، وأقام معسكر نموذجي بقاهرة المعز ظهر أثره سريعاً مع بداية هذا الدوري حيث يتقاسم الخرطوم الوطني الصدارة مع فريقي القمة برصيد ثلاثة عشر نقطة ولم يتعرض للهزيمة في خمسة مباريات وتعادل في مباراة الافتتاح أمام الرابطة كوستي في مباراة عبث لهم الحظ وادار ظهره .
â–، فريق فيلا يفتقد أربعة من عناصره الأساسية لأسباب مختلفة ولذلك لا بدّ من استغلال هذه الفرصة ومحاولة إحراز نتيجة مريحة وبعدد وافر من الأهداف حتى تعينه في لقاء الإياب بيوغندا والعبور للدوري الأول.
â–،الكوماندوز يضم عددا مميزاً من اللاعبين أصحاب المواهب الكبيرة ويوجد بينهم انسجاماً ، حيث كانت تسجيلات الفريق إضافات نوعية أشرف عليها المدير الفني بنفسه ويتمتع بتشكيلة ثابتة .
â– نتمنى التوفيق للكوماندوز وتحقيق نتيجة تسهل من مهمته في مباراة العودة .

â– مرحبتين حباب من أختار ملعبنا
مرحبتين حباب من أراد وضع قدم في الدور الأول متفائلا بالقلعة الحمراء
كل جماهير الزعيم اليوم ستكون خلف الأولاد

â–،أختار القلعة وارهب الخصوم ...بالتوفيق للخرطوم
.......وغداً نواصل أذا في العمر بقية. .....

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد المصطفى بداية موفقة



وجد الحارس محمد المصطفى نفسه أساسياً في مواجهة الأمير البحراوي بعد أن تم طرد جمال سالم في الجولة السابقة أمام مريخ الفاشر، وبدأ الحارس محمد المصطفى المباراة بهدوء شديد ولم يتأثر كثيرا بالهدف الذي دخل مرماه، وواصل المباراة بشكل جيد ويتمتع اللاعب بأداء رائع وثبات بين الخشبات وسيكون الحارس المستقبلي للمريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
خافوا الله يا حكام الممتاز

* أفتى خبير التحكيم فيصل سيحة أمس في فقرة (الامبراطور) ببرنامج عالم الرياضة بالتلفزيون القومي، بأن ضربة الجزاء الثانية التي احتسبها الحكم لصالح الهلال في مباراته في الأسبوع قبل الأخير أمام اهلي مدني غير صحيحة!!
* وأفتي كذلك بأن هدف الأمير الوحيد في مرمى المريخ العاصمي غير صحيح لأن اللاعب الذي ناله كان في وضع تسلل قبل أن يرجع ويستلم الكرة التي فلتت من بين يدي حارس المريخ ويترجمها لهدف!!
* وأفتي أيضاً (وهي الفتوى الأهم)، بأن هدف الأهلي شندي في شباك هلال أم درمان في الدقيقة الأخيرة صحيح بنسبة 100% ..
* ولكن ….
* ما الذي ستستفيده أندية المريخ وأهلي مدني وأهلي شندي من هذه الفتاوى?!!
* أهلي شندي مثلاً ضاعت عليه نقطة مستحقة بسبب هذا الظلم البيّن ، ولا يمكن أن تعيدها له هذه الفتوى .. وفي نفس الوقت استفاد الهلال كالعادة من هذا الظلم ونال نقطتين غير مستحقتين كفلتا له الجلوس في الصدارة مع الفرق الجالسة عليها خدمة صراع وعرق جبين!!
* كذلك المريخ لن تسحب هذه الفتوى هدف الأمير من شباكه..
* وأهلي مدني لولا ضربة الجزاء الظالمة لكان من المحتمل أن يعادل النتيجة ويخرج بنقطة!!
* بوضوح … فتاوى سيحة لن تفيد أندية الممتاز التي تضررت من انحياز التحكيم الفاضح للهلال..
* ولا النقد الذي نوجهه للحكام يومياً وتسليط الأضواء على الأخطاء التي يقعون فيها بقصد وبغير قصد سيفيدانها!!
* مجالس إداراتها هي الوحيدة التي يمكن أن تفيدها وتحد من خطورة وتأثير هذه الأخطاء..
* وهي القادرة __ بإذن الله __ على حسمه إذا فكرت مجرد تفكير في مواجهته والتصدي له بقوة ، بدل انتظار فقرة الإمبراطور اسبوعياً والتباكي على صفحات الصحف..
* لو رجع القراء إلى ما كتبته في هذه الزاوية في نفس يوم مباراة الهلال أمام أهلي شندي، عن التحكيم وانحيازه الواضح للهلال في معظم المباريات، وظلمه الأوضح للمريخ في كثير من المباريات، لتأكد لهم أنني لم أكتبه من فراغ..
* كتبت بالحرف:
* أتمنى ألا يكون تحكيم مباراة المريخ أمس ظلمه كالعادة..
* وألا ينحاز تحكيم مباراة اليوم للهلال كالعادة!!
* أعلم أن ما كل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه ، ولكن هل يعني ذلك ألا أتمنى على الإطلاق!!
* قال الحكيم (ما كل).. ولم يقل (كل)..
* الفقرات الأربع أعلاه سطرتها _ كما قلت سلفاً _ في زاوية أول أمس الخميس.. وهو اليوم التالي لمباراة المريخ أمام الأمير.. واليوم الذي لُعبت فيه مباراة الهلال وأهلي شندي ..
* وكما توقعت فيها (تلميحاً)، فلقد ظلم التحكيم المريخ أمام الأمير فعلاً، وإنحاز للهلال أمام النمور!!
* وإذا لم يكن الظلم الذي تعرض له المريخ موثراً لأنه في النهاية خرج كاسباً النتيجة والنقاط، فإن الانحياز للهلال كان مؤثراً لدرجة أن حرم الأهلي من نقطة غالية، ووهب الهلال نقطتين لا يستحقهما..
* عموماً قضية التحكيم أصبحت قضية …
* ونحسب أنها تحتاج من المريخ أن يبدأ اليوم قبل الغد ثورة تصحيحية يستعين فيها بالأندية التي تتضرر مثله من ظلمه المتكرر ..
* وغدا بإذن الله نقدم اقتراحات لشكل هذه الثورة التصحيحية..

آخر السطور

* إرتداء الصفوة للكمامات في مباراة اليوم للتعبير عن احتجاجهم على الرائحة النتنة لانحياز التحكيم للهلال ، برضو ما ح يجيب نتيجة..
* أصدر مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال جملة من القرارات أمس ، وقدّم صوت شكر لعدد من الجهات للخدمات الجليلة التي قدمتها له .. ونسي أن يقدّم صوت شكر لتحكيم مباراتيه أمام أهلي مدني وأهلي شندي!!
* نتوقع أن تحقق لجنة التحكيم مع حكمها شانتير وتعمل على شطبه من سجلاتها نهائياً، إذا ثبت لها صحة الإساءة البالغة التي وجهها للاعب النمور الخلوق سفاري..
* معقولة بس ??!!
* تظلمونهم.. وتسلبونهم نقاطهم.. وتشتمونهم كمان?!
* إذا دعتكم قدرتكم إلى ظلم الناس يوماً، فتذكروا قدرة الله عليكم يا حكام دولة السودان العظمى.
* كافالي عاقل والله …
* اتخارج بدري بدري قبل أن تبدأ البطولة الأفريقية..
* ليت سوداني تكرم لاعب هلال الأبيض مهند الطاهر على لفتته البارعة في مباراة فريقه السابقة أمام هلال العاصمة، والتي أكد بها على أن الكورة أخلاق قبل أن تكون نصراً وهزيمة..
* الصحافة صحافة والسخافة سخافة وبينهما أمور متشابهات..
* وكفى


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في الممتاز اليوم ..السلاطين ضيوفا على الفهود ..وهلال الابيض يواجه الامير

الفهود في تحدي السلاطين

يحل مريخ الفاشر ضيفا على الأمل بمدينة عطبرة ويسعى الأمل لتجنب آثار خسارته الأولى من أهلي الخرطوم في الجولة الماضية، ويملك 7 نقاط يحتل بها المركز السابع
بينما مريخ الفاشر يحتل المركز الـ 12 بأربع نقاط: “.



هلال التبلدي يستضيف الامير البحراوي

يستضيف هلال الاُبَيِّض الأمير الذي سيخوض مباراته الرابعة وفي رصيده نقطة واحدة في المركز 15 بينما لهلال الأبيض 8 نقاط في المركز الخامس،وسيخوض الأمير المباراة بدون مدرب بعد أن نفذ مديره الفني رضا عبد الحميد قراره بالتخلي عن الفريق لأسباب خاصة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*فى الدورى السعودى قال الامير عبدالرحمن بن سعود رئيس النصرعليه الرحمة على الاتحاد السعودى تجهيز كاس للهلال وكاس آخر تتبارى  عليه بقية الفرق وهذا هو المطلوب الآن من اتحاد كردنة ان يجهز كاس للهلال وكاس لبقية الفرق والله المستعان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
من أمن العقوبة رفع الراية     

â–، 23 نوفبمر 2015 (قررت لجنة الحكام في الإتحاد السعودي لكرة القدم استبعاد الحكمان مرعي العواجي وفهد العريني بعدم اسناد أي مباراة لهما في الجولة التاسعة من دوري عبداللطيف جميل للمحترفين وكشفت المصادر على أن اللجنة اتخذت قراراً بإيقافهم فترة لاتقل عن ثلاثة أسابيع وذلك بعد ارتكابهم أخطاء مؤثرة وقوية في المباريات التي قادها العواجي بين الفيصلي والرائد والعريني بين التعاون والنصر في الجولة الثامنة الماضية والأخيرة والتي أحدثت ردود فعل غاضبة ولاسيما من جماهير الرائد والنصر.).

â–، 4 فبراير 2015 (أعلن الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم أنه عاقب الحكم ((راجيندرابارساد سيتشورن)) من موريشيوس، والذي أدار مباراة دور الثمانية بين تونس وغينيا الاستوائية بالإيقاف ستة أشهر، بعدما ساعدت قراراته المثيرة للجدل البلد المضيف على التأهل للدور قبل النهائي في كأس الأمم على حساب تونس)

â–، 17 ديسمبر 2015 (قررت لجنة المتابعة التابعة للجامعة التونسية لكرة القدم تجميد نشاط الحكم ((مختار دبوس)) حكم لقاء الترجي التونسي وأولمبيك سيدي بوزيد في اطار الجولة التاسعة من بطولة الرابطة المحترفة الأولى واستمعت اللجنة للحكم بعد احتجاج هيئة أولمبيك سيدي بوزيد واللاعبين والجماهير على احتساب الحكم لضربة جزاء للترجي، وبعد سماع الحكم مختار دبوس تقرر تجميد نشاطه وإحالة ملفه على الجامعة التونسية لكرة القدم حتى تنظر في ملفه)

â–، 6 ديسمبر 2015 (قررت لجنة الانضباط في الاتحاد الآسيوي لكرة القدم إيقاف الحكم الطاجيكي بارفيز مورتازويف مدى الحياة بسبب محاولة التلاعب في نتائج المباريات).

â–، 30 نوفمبر 2015 (أوقفت لجنة الحكام بالاتحاد الإماراتي لكرة القدم، أحد حكام المراحل السنية، عن إدارة أي مباراة سواء كانت رسمية أو ودية لمدة شهرين. وقال مسئولون في لجنة التحكيم للصحفيين أن " القرار صدر لتأخر الحكم عن الحضور للملعب لمدة 13 دقيقة، عن الزمن الرسمي لأحدي مباريات الجولة الماضية لمسابقة دوري الناشئين تحت 14 عاما).

â–، 11 أكتوبر 2013 (أصدر الإتحاد المغربي لكرة القدم قرارا يقضي بتوقيف الحكم محمد بلوط لأربع مباريات على الاخطاء التي قام بها أثناء إدارته لمباراة الوداد البيضاوي وحسنية أغادير عن الجولة الثالثة من الدوري المغربي للمحترفين، وكان مسؤولو الوداد قد رفعوا رسالة إحتجاج للجنة التحكيم التابعة للإتحاد المغربي على خلفية الاخطاء التي قام بها الحكم بلوط في المباراة وإعلانه عن ركلة جزاء قاسية ساهمت في هزيمة الفريق الودادي بهدفين لهدف).

â–، 16 فبراير 2010 الإتحاد الأردني (بعد الإطلاع على تقرير دائرة الحكام ومشاهدة المادة الفلمية الخاصة بمباراة الوحدات واتحاد الرمثا التي جرت يوم الإثنين الموافق 15/2/2010 ضمن اطار مباريات الأسبوع 16 من دوري المناصير للمحترفين وتأكيد صحة هدف فريق نادي إتحاد الرمثا في مرمى الوحدات قرر الإتحاد الاردني لكرة القدم إيقاف الحكم حسن الخالدي وذلك نظراً لتكرار الأخطاء المؤثرة في المباراة المذكورة والمباريات السابقة ضمن اطار دوري المناصير للمحترفين).

â–، تلك بعض القصاصات من السعودية والإمارات والمغرب وتونس والأردن والكاف وآسيا توضّح كيف يتم التعامل مع (أخطاء الحكام) الفادحة ونشر (عقوباتهم) على مواقع الإتحادات الرسمية وتوزيعها لوسائل الإعلام.

â–، بينما في السودان يتم إختيار (مساعد الحكم) لإدارة مباراة هامة وقوية يتولى شقيقه فيها (إدارة الكرة) بأحد الفريقين المتباريين ويااااااااااااااااااااااا للعجب يا سيّد صلاح !!

â–، وبالتأكيد فإن (المكرمة) كانت عبارة عن إلغاء هدف (صحيح) لنمورد دار جعل على غرار إلغاء هدف التاكا الشهير الذي أحرزه (خالد موسى) وقتها في العام (2004) في خواتيم اللقاء دون أية مبررات منحت الهلال (نقطة) غير مستحقة غيّرت مسار بطولة مثلها مثل النقاط الثلاث التي نالها أمس الأول أمام نمور دار دون وجه حق وبفضيحة تحكيمية.

â–، كيف تعيّن لجنة (صلاح) حكماً معاوناً لإدارة لقاء فريق يدير الكرة فيه شقيقه؟

â–، أين نزاهة المنافسة وحياد التحكيم المزعوم من قبل لجنة أحمد النجومي وصلاح (غير الصالحة) والتي أزكم تلفها الأنوف وتستوجب ارتداء (الكمامات) تجنباً لروائح انحيازها الكريهة.

â–، من امن العقاب أساء الأدب وحكام صلاح يدعمون الهلال على مرأى من الجميع وبكل بجاحة مع سبق الإصرار والترصّد ولا عقوبة ولا إيقاف ولا يحزنون.

â–، حاجة أخيرة كده :: هكذا يفوز الهلال بالدوري يا سادة وببساطه شديدة. 

*

----------


## ابواسراء

*بخيت خميس وماادراك ما بخيت خميس لاعب وضعه يحير يظهر فجأة ويقدم مستوا راقى ثم فجأة يختفى بدون اسباب واضحة وهو وراجى من طينة واحدة كل الموسم يلعب راجى اقل من خمسة مباريات ويهرب وكذلك هذا البخيت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*أين الحكم الراقى الامين الممتاز خالد عبدالرحمن هذا الحكم الدولى الوحيد لماذا لايكون هو رئيس لجنة الحكام او سكرتيرها ؟؟؟؟ام انه مريخي لايصلح ؟؟؟؟؟من يرشح هؤلاء لهذه المناصب ؟؟؟مجدى سمكرة وصلاح عفانة والنجومى الدلدول ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لدغة عقرب
النعمان حسن
مطب كبير( المريخ رافض السوبر والهلال رافض التتويج)

(التسويه كريت فى القرض تلقاه فى جلدة ) فالاتحاد فى كل معركة او قضية
طرفها عنتر او شمسون (الهلال والمريخ) ينحاز لاى منهما وهو مطمئن البال
لان الطرف الثالث او الخصم كوميارس لاقيمة او وذن له ونادى الامل لو لم
يكن معه الهلال (لطبق عليه القانون و راح فيها)

ولكن الاتحاد هذه المرة فى مطب كبير لانه فى مواجهة (قوتين ) لا يملك
مواجهة اى منهما ليجد نفسه بسبب مباراة السوبر تحت الصواريخ الموجهة له
من القوتين

فالمريخ يرفض مواجهة الهلال فى السوبر وذلك استنادا على انه اولا جمع
البطولتين وحسب القانون هو بطل السوبر تلقائيا لعدم وجود بطل منافس
وثانيا لان الهلال ليس وصيف كاس السودان حتى يلاعبه على السوبر لانه
انسحب من ا لمنافسة ليحق لمن هو فى المركز الثالث الوصافة كما ان
الهلال بانسحابه من الدورى الممتاز وكاس السودان لايستحق اى لقب فى
البطولتين لانه حسب القانون يحرم من نتائج البطولتين وقد يمتد العقاب
لاعلان هبوطه للدرجة الاولى حسب القانون كما انه يرى ان الاتحاد سينحاز
للهلال فى المباراة حتى يرضيه كفرصة للتسوية

اما الهلال من الجانب الاخر فانه يرفض السوبر حتى لا يعترف بتتويج
المريخ ببطولة الدورى لانه يراه حاز اللقب بتحيز من الاتحاد فى قضاياه
مع اندية الكمبارس دون وجه حق كما انه وحسب مااعلنه بان اتفاقا ابرم فى
القصر على ان تلعب مباراة فاصبلة بين ا لفريقين لتسمية من يتوج منهما
ببطولة الدورى وان الاتحاد تهرب من برمجة المباراة بسبب رفض المريخ
لللاتفاق

هكذا موقف الفرقين من مباراة السوبر وان كان فى واجهة المعركة اليوم
المريخ وحده لانه جاهر رسميا وكتابة رفضه للمباراة وربما يكون موقف
الهلال ان يرى كيفية خروج الاتحاد من ماذق المريخ لهذا ظل مراقبا للموقف
وربما لا يرفض السوبر لانها فرصة له لوحقق الفوز ليضرب عصفورين بحجر
واحد حيث يؤكد ان بطولةالمريخ (سمكرة) من خارح الملعب بجانب الفوز
بالكاس لهذا فانه لايواجه موقفا حرجا فى المباراة كالمريخ لان هزيمته فى
السوبر ليست بالخطورة عليه كما هو حال المريخ لانها تقلل من صدارته
للدورى

حقيقة المريخ من وجه قانوتية صاحب قضية فى مواجة الاتحاد لانه المتوج
بطلا للدورى حسب النقاط التى اعتمدها الاتحاد لاندية الممتاز بصرف
النظرعن قانونية قراراته فى الشكاوى او عدمها فهو له الحاكمية فى نهاية
الامر وبطولته صادرة من الاتحاد وهو ملزم باحترامها وبهذا فهوقانونا بطل
المنافستين وبالتالى بطل السوبر دون اداء مواجهة مع طرف ليس بطلا او
وصيفا لاى من المنافستين مما يعنى ان رفض المريخ للسوبر مسنود
بالقانون ويبقى فى النهاية ان كانت لحنة التسيير بالمريخ ستصدر لها
تعليمات للاذعان للقرار ام لا ويبقى ملف المريخ مفتوحا

اما الهلال من الجانب الاخروبالرغم من انه تعرض لظلم اخل بعدالة المنافسة
على صدارة الدورى بسبب قرارات صدرت لصالح المريخ منحته نقاطا لا
يستحقها ولكن رغم ذلك فان موقفه غير مسنود قانونا طالما ان الاتحاد
اعتمد النقاط للمريخ بصرف النظرعن اى اختلاف حول شرعيتها كما ان الهلال
فى نفس الوقت فى موقف اضعف قاانونا لانه بتنفبذه للانسحا ب لم تطبق عليه
عقوبة القانون مجاملة او خوفا من الاتحاد او بسبب تعليمات صدرت من
جهات رسمية الا انه فى كل الحالات قانونا كان يستحق العقاب الذى يصل
الهبوط

لهذا فان الارجح ان يتراجع الهلال عن رفض السوبر لضعف موقفه قانونا
ولانها فرصة له ان حقق الفوز بالسوبر ليؤكد عدم اهلية تتويج المريخ
ببطولة الدورى وببقى مصير السوبر يعتمد على موقف المريخ لان الاتحاد
لايملك معاقبته ان رفض كما هو حال الاتحاد مع الهلال فتراجع المريخ او
اصدار اوامر عليا له هو الذى يخرج الاتحاد من هذا المطب والا (سنشهد فشل
السمكرة )





خارج النص



- شكرا الاخ بابا الفيفا ليها اربعة سنوات تهدد الاتحاد بالتجميد
لعدم التزامه بشروط رخصة الاندية وواحد من شروطها رعاية البراعم
والناشئين والشباب حتى تكون رابطة دورى المحترفين والاتحاد يتهرب لان
رابطة دورى المحترفين سوف تحرمه من التدخل فى الرعاية والبثوالاشراف على
الدورى والفيفابسبب فساد بلاتر يسكت على الاتحاد دعنا تاوقع ثورة
اصلاحية بعد تصفية الفساد فى الفيفا ان تنفذ الاوامر ويتم الاهتمام
بالبراعم والناشئين والشباب



- شكرا الاخ عزالدين التنزانى ما قلت الا الحق لكن الدولة مستفيدة
من انشغال الجمهور بالفوضى من الواقع الرياضى وهل من دليل اكثر من نها
تصرف مئات المليارات على الاندية سبب العبث والفوضى مع انها ترفع الدعم
عن السلع الضرورية للغلابة اما الفيفا خلينا نشوف الجديد فيها بعد تصفية
الفساد يمكن الحال ينصلح بعدين نحكم



- شكرا الاخ يعقوب محمود واعذرنى ان لم اعقب فاى راى نتعصب للون
الاحمر او الازرق هو واحد من اسباب الكارثة الرياضية ولن يفيد



- شكرا الاخ جلابى الدوحة قطر اوافقك ما قلته هين الحقيقة حول
الاعلام والهلال والمريخ ولكن مت عتلاف عايز منى شنو وانا لى اكثر من
عشرة سنين اطالب بشطب ومسح الفريقين من خارط ةالرياضة السودانية بل
وحظر اسماءهم عشان نطور لانهم طالما موجودين ما فى اى امل

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ريكاردو: الممتاز لن يتطور في وجود هؤلاء الحكام



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
فتح مدرب الاهلي شندي البرازيلي هيرون ريكاردو هجوما على التحكيم وحمله خسارة فريقه لمباراة الهلال وقال في تصريحات نقلتها الزاوية ان الدوري السوداني لن يتطور في ظل الوضع الحالي للحكام و قال ان فريقه احرز هدفا صحيحا تم نقضه وقال ان فريقه كان يستحق على الاقل نقطة من الهلال وقدم مباراة كبيرة رغم انه تعرض للظلم و عن إستعدادت فريقه لبطولة الكونفدرالية قال الإعداد يسير وفق ما هو مخطط له و الاهلي سيكون جاهزا لمواجهة الدور المقبل .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتطلع لمواصلة انتصارته على حساب النيل بالقلعة الحمراء



ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
يتطلع المريخ لمواصلة انتصاراته وتشبثه بصدارة دوري سوداني الممتاز  عندما يستضيف الوافد الجديد النيل شندي بالقلعة الحمراء في الثامنة ليلا  ويدخل الاحمر المواجهة برصيد ثلاث عشرة نقطة من اربعة انتصارات وتعادل وحيد  مع هلال الفاشر واكد مدربه البلجيكي ايماييل جاهزية فريقه رغم افتقاده  لبعض العناصر ابرزها هدافه تراوري ونجما الوسط جابسون وابراهومة والظهير  الايمن شمس الفلاح ويتوقع ان يلعب له : جمال سالم – علي جعفر – امير كمال –  مصعب – ضفر – علاء يوسف – عمر بخيت – خالد النعسان – اوكرا – عنكبة وبكري  المدينة . النيل شندي بخمس نقاط من فوز وتعادلين ويقوده فنيا البرازيلي  جوزيه باولو وحقق الفريق الفوز بمباراته الاخيرة امام اهلي عطبرة بهدف  هدافه الصادق حسن ويملك نجوما خبرة على غرار المخضرمين الحارس محمد كمال  وفيصل العجب وموسى الزومة الى جانب الثنائي بدرالدين شندي ومحمد صلاح .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواصل القتال أمام التحكيم والمنافسين وينازل النيل من أجل التمسك بالصدارة     
في مباراة تأمين الصدارة
المريخ ينازل نيل شندي مساء اليوم بالقلعة الحمراء
عنكبة والعقرب والنعسان يقودون الهجوم.. وأكراه في الوسط منذ البداية



وائل السر

يبحث المريخ عن الفوز والمضي قدماً في سكة الانتصارات حتى يؤمن صدارته لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز عندما يستقبل في الثامنة من مساء اليوم على ملعبه النيل شندي في مباراة يتوقع لها أن تكون على درجة عالية من القوة والشراسة بعد أن أثبت النيل انه من الفرق التي لا يستهان بها واستطاع أن يقدم نفسه بصورة جيدة في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، يدخل المريخ مباراة اليوم وهو في الصدارة برصيد 13 نقطة متقدماً على الهلال بأفضلية الأهداف المحرزة بينما للنيل شندي سبع نقاط ويعمل من أجل مفاجأة الأحمر في عقر داره حتى يتقدم أكثر نحو مركز متقدم في المنافسة.

أكمل المريخ كافة تحضيراته لمباراة اليوم برغم البرنامج الضغط حيث لم يخلد الفريق للراحة لأكثر من يومين فقط بعد أن لعب في مواجهة الأمير الأربعاء وتدرب يومي الخميس والجمعة، وتوصل المدرب البلجيكي لوك إيمال من خلال المران الختامي الذي اداه الفريق في الخامسة من عصر أمس على استاده إلى التشكيل الأساسي الذي يرغب في الاعتماد عليه في مباراة اليوم، والذي لا يختلف كثيراً عن التشكيل الذي اعتمد عليه في مباراة الأمير، ففي خط الدفاع سيشارك أمير كمال إلى جوار علي جعفر وهي الثنائية التي ظل يعتمد عليها المدرب البلجيكي في جميع المباريات برغم الانتقادات العديدة التي ظل يتعرض لها خط الدفاع بسبب الأخطاء القاتلة والتي تسببت في اهتزاز الشباك الحمراء مرتين أمام السلاطين والأمير، وسيمضي إيمال قدماً في الاعتماد على أحمد ضفر في الطرف الأيمن بعد أن دفع به في مباراة الأمير في تلك الوظيفة وحقق نجاحاً معتبراً وقام بأداء ادواره الدفاعية والهجومية على أكمل وجه مع مشاركة مصعب عمر في الطرف الأيسر، وفي خط الوسط سيمضي البلجيكي قدماً في الاعتماد على ثنائية عمر بخيت وعلاء الدين يوسف بعد ان ارتفع مستوى الأخير بصورة واضحة في مباراة الأمير واصبح الوسط المتأخر اكثر قدرة على القيام بواجباته على أكمل وجه في المساندة الدفاعية مع الاسهام في صناعة اللعب، في حين سيشارك أوكراه في الوسط المتقدم ليلعب خلف ثلاثي المقدمة الهجومية مما يكشف عن الاسلوب الهجومي الذي يرغب المدرب البلجيكي في الاعتماد عليه في مباراة اليوم من أجل حسم موقعة النيل.

تراوري خارج الحسابات

اختبر لوك إيمال مثلث الرعب الهجومي الذي يرغب في الاعتماد عليه في مباراة اليوم، واطمأن على جاهزيته بعد أن قدم عنكبة أفضل ما لديه في مباراة الأمير عندما حل كبديل واستطاع أن يسجل هدفين بصورة مميزة للغاية، وبالتالي لن يعاني البلجيكي لوك إيمال كثيراً لخسارته لمجهودات المهاجم الأول تراوري الذي ساعده في حسم مباراة الرابطة ومريخ الفاشر في النقعة ولكن الإصابة التي تعرض لها في مباراة الأمير جعلته خارج الحسابات برغم أن الفحوصات الطبية أكدت سلامته وبالتالي سيعود للتدريبات عقب مباراة النيل مباشرة، وسيشارك إلى جوار عنكبة بكري المدينة الذي وصل إلى قمة مستواه في مباراة الأمير واستطاع أن يصنع هدفاً رائعاً لعنكبة بعد ان عانده الحظ بصورة واضحة وحرمه حارس الأمير من هدفين، وسيكون بكري في أفضل حالاته في مباراة اليوم والفريق يلعب على أرضه وبين قاعدته الجماهيرية العريضة، حتى يعود مجدداً لتسجيل الأهداف وصناعتها، ويساعد فريقه على كسب نتيجة مباراة اليوم، وسيمضي إيمال قدماً في الاعتماد على الواعد خالد الأمير في المقدمة الهجومية، بعد أن وضع هذا اللاعب بصمته بقوة في مباراة الأمير واستطاع أن يسجل هدفاً رائعاً، وحرمه القائم من تسجيل الهدف الثاني، مثلما استطاع أن يصنع هدفاً جميلاً لتراوري في مباراة السلاطين، ولذلك كسب ثقة المدير الفني واستطاع أن يصل على وجه السرعة للقائمة الأساسية، حيث يرغب النعسان في الاستفادة من هذه الفرص وتسجيل المزيد من الأهداف وتعزيز موقعه في التشكيلة الأساسية.

بدائل جيدة في الانتظار

هناك أكثر من بديل جاهز ينتظر الفرصة في المريخ حيث جهّز المدرب صابر عطرون ليكون البديل الأول في المنطقة الخلفية مثلما تألق راجي في التقسيمة بصورة واضحة وكذا الحال بالنسبة لكوفي، وبالتالي لن تكون هناك أي مشكلة في خط الوسط، في حين اكد عبده جابر جاهزيته وبرز بصورة مميزة في المران الختامي، وبالتالي يمكن أن يعتمد عليه الجهاز الفني كبديل يصنع الفارق في أي وقت من زمن المباراة.

النيل يخطط لمفاجأة المريخ

الطرف الثاني النيل شندي سيدخل المباراة بقوة بعد أن قدم نفسه بصورة جيدة في الممتاز وكسب سبع نقاط، ويعول الجهاز الفني بقيادة المدرب محمد الفاتح على عدد من العناصر التي كانت تلعب في المريخ في وقت سابق، مثل الحارس محمد كمال، إلى جانب فيصل العجب وموسى الزومة، لأن مثل هذه المباريات تتطلب مشاركة عناصر الخبرة حتى تساعد الفريق على الصمود أمام الأحمر الذي سيلعب في أرضه بعد ثلاث مباريات خارج الأرض لذلك سيكون المريخ في أفضل حالاته الأمر الذي سيضع النيل شندي أمام التحدي الأكبر.

جمال سالم يعود لتأمين العرين

سيكسب المريخ في مباراة اليوم عودة حارسه جمال سالم الذي غاب عن المشاركة في المباراة السابقة أمام الأمير بعامل الإيقاف بعد طرده بالبطاقة الحمراء مباشرة في مباراة السلاطين وعمل التونسي مراد السالمي مدرب الحراس على تجهيز جمال سالم حتى لا يتأثر بابتعاده عن المشاركة في المباراة السابقة وطلب منه الا يستجيب لإي استفزازات من المنافسين حتى يقوم بدوره على أكمل وجه في تأمين المرمى الأحمر.

عنكبة يرغب في تقديم نفسه في سباق الهدافين

عاد محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة لممارسة هوايته المفضلة في هز شباك الخصوم وسجل هدفين في شباك الأمير بطريقة رائعة، ويتوقع أن يلعب عنكبة بإصرار كبير من أجل التسجيل في مباراة اليوم، حتى يقدم نفسه من جديد في سباق الهدافين في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، بعد أن حقق عنكبة لقب هداف الممتاز في النسخة الأخيرة برغم أنه أمضى النصف الثاني مع هلال الأبيض، ولم يكن يشارك بصورة منتظمة مع المريخ في النصف الأول، ويتوقع أن يسجل عنكبة بمعدل أفضل في الموسم الحالي، وربما انحصر السباق على لقب الهداف بينه وزميله تراوري، إلى جانب هداف الأمل ايزاكال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير المريخ ترتدي الكمامات استنكاراً لانحياز التحكيم     



تتدافع جماهير المريخ بأعداد مقدرة لمناصرة فريقها في مباراة اليوم أمام النيل شندي بالقلعة الحمراء, وستحاول الجماهير لفت الانتباه للانحياز الفاضح من قبل الحكام في بطولة الدوري الممتاز بارتداء الكمامات تعبيراً عن رفضها لانحياز الحكام الذي تضرر منه الأحمر كثير, ودعم رشيد الطاهر أمين المال مبادرة جماهير المريخ بارتداء الكمامات في مباراة اليوم أمام نيل شندي للتعبير عن رائحة الفساد في بطولة الدوري الممتاز التي تزكم الأنوف، وقال إن الجماهير الحمراء من حقها أن تعبر عن الظلم الذي يتعرض له فريقها من قبل الحكام طالما أن هذا التعبير سيتم بطريقة سليمة، وأضاف: سنظل نطالب بتحكيم عادل في جميع المباريات وسنكشف كل أخطاء الحكام في حق المريخ مثلما سنكشف حجم المساعدات التي يقدمها الحكام للفرق المنافسة لنا حتى يقف الجميع على حجم الظلم الذي نتعرض له.



*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*[QUOTE=مريخابي كسلاوي;922826]مجلس المريخ يبحث تعيين مدير كرة اليوم 

تعقد لجنة التسيير اجتماعا مهماً اليوم لمناقشة عدد من الاجنده الهامة الموضوعة على جدولها اهمها تعيين مدير كرة جديد بعد ان اصبح هذا المنصب (أهميته القصوى) شاغراً منذ نهاية الموسم الماضي.
كانت لجنة التسيير قد عينت قائد المريخ السابق (المهندس) محمد موسى المدرب الحالى لنادي اركويت بالدرجه التالته مديراً للكرة الا ان اعتراض ابوجريشة على طريقة التعيين جعلت المهندس يعتذر عن قبول المهمة.



الأهم من ذلك هو بحث ما يفعله حكام صلاح

من أضرار بالمريخ عبر دعم الهلال بالباطل

فى مبارياته باندية الممتاز  .

متى نسمع صوتكم الغاضب والمؤثر ؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كافالي يهرب إلى الجزائر والهلال يستعين بالمصري طارق العشري 



فاجأ الفرنسي كافالي مجلس الهلال وهرب إلى الجزائر عائداً لفريقه السابق مولودية وهران بعد أن شكا الفرنسي في آخر حديث له عن معاناة حقيقية يعيشها الهلال في مقدمته الهجومية, وذكر مجلس الهلال في تعميم صحفي أمس أنه حل الجهاز الفني واستعان بالمصري طارق العشري كمدير فني إلى جانب مبارك سليمان في منصب المدرب العام وهيثم مصطفى كمدرب مساعد وأعفى مجلس الهلال كل الموظفين وعين خضر طه مديراً تنفيذياً للنادي واللواء اسماعيل البيلي مديراً للإستاد والعقيد حسن محمد صالح مديراً للعلاقات العامة. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تكوين قطاع الجماهير بنادي المريخ



ينعقد مساء غدا الأحد بدار نادي المريخ عقب صلاة المغرب مباشرة إجتماع مهم لقطاع الجماهير وذلك لتكوين القطاع .
ووجهت الدعوة للتكوينات والروابط والتنظيمات المريخية المتفاعلة داخل مدرجات نادي المريخ لحضور الإجتماع .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* رسميا.. المريخ يواجه واري ولفز في الابطال بعد إنسحاب بطل ساوتومي

انسحب فريق سبورتينغ برايو كروز من مواجهة فريق واري ولفز في ذهاب دور الــــ(64) لابطال ابطال و بالتالي يتأهل الفريق النيجيري لمواجهة المريخ في دور الـــــ(32) لابطال افريقيا و كان مقرر لمباراة دور الـتمهيدي نهار اليوم .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نيل شندي غاضب والمريخ يوضح !

ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
ابدى اداريون بالنيل شندي او المؤسسة كما يلقبونه غضبهم من عدم اداء التمرين الختامي امس باستاد المريخ ملعب مباراة اليوم خاصة ان ذلك حق طبيعي وقانوني وفي اول رد فعل للمريخ قال جمال الطاش مدير ستاد المريخ لديربي سبورت ان ماحدث هو ان الاستاد امس كان مشغولا بثلاثة تمارين للمريخ والخرطوم الوطني وفيلا الاوغندي اللذان يلعبا عصر اليوم عليه وان الامر لم يكن مقصودا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيحة يكشف كل تفاصيل الفضيحة
هدف أهلي شندي في شباك الهلال صحيح وركلة الجزاء الزرقاء أمام الأهلي وهمية
طرد جمال سالم غير صحيح.. وهدف الأمير في الشباك الحمراء تسلل مكشوف

كشف خبير التحكيم الدولي فيصل سيحة عبر فقرة الإمبراطور التي يقدمها تلفزيون السودان في برنامجه عالم الرياضة ظهر أمس الكثير عن مهازل التحكيم من خلال اللقطات التي تم استعراضها وكشف مجمل تحليل الخبير سيحة عن انحياز واضح وفاضح من قبل الحكام للهلال مع ظلم واضح للمريخ الذي تم طرد حارسه جمال سالم ظلماً بالبطاقة الحمراء مع احتساب هدف غير صحيح للأمير كما كشف سيحة الكثير والذي نطالعه عبر الإفادات التالية.
ابتدر سيحة بتحليل مباراة هلال الفاشر والمريخ العاصمي التي اجرت أحداثها باستاد النقعة وقال: لم يحتسب الحكم ركلة جزاء صحيحة للمريخ بعد تدخل قوي على تراوري داخل منطقة الجزاء والحكم أوقف اللعب للاعب تراوري ولم يحتسب ركلة جزاء.
وتم عرض اللقطة التي تحدث عنها الخبير مؤكداً صحة ما قاله, ومضى سيحة في تحليله: الحكم ساعد لاعبي هلال الفاشر في إضاعة معظم زمن اللقاء بالسماح لهم بالسقوط بدون داعي وخاصة حارس المرمى الذي كان يستحق البطاقة الصفراء بعد أن استمرأ السقوط على الأرض بمناسبة وبدون مناسبة في حالات تكشف تعمد إهدار الوقت وبالتالي فإن مثل هذه الحالات تفرض على الحكم التعامل مع إهدار الوقت بصرامة, وواصل سيحة حديثه: الحكم من المفترض أن تكون عينه (مفتحة) لأن أسلوب السقوط وإضاعة الوقت اسلوب غير صحيح ويفترض من الحكم حسم إضاعة الوقت بالبطاقة الصفراء, ومضى سيحة: كذلك سمح الحكم بعلاج لاعبي هلال الفاشر داخل الملعب وسمح بدخول النقالة ورغم ذلك تم علاج اللاعب داخل أرضية الملعب, ورأى سيحة أن الحكم استهلك الزمن بأخذه زمناً طويلاً في استدعاء الجهاز الطبي والعلاج مما يوحي بأن الحكم نفسه يسهم في إضاعة الزمن على حد تعبير الحكيم, وجدد سيحة تأكيداته بأن حارس هلال الفاشر كان يستحق بطاقة صفراء لتعمده السقوط وإضاعة الزمن وكان على الحكم أن يدرك تماماً ما يمارسه امثال هؤلاء اللاعبين.
حسم الجدل حول هدف كوكو
انتقل سيحة بعد ذلك في تحليله لحالة أثارت الكثير من الجدل وهو الهدف الذي سجله محمد كوكو في شباك الهلال وقال: هدف كوكو صحيح فمدافع الهلال مساوي غطى التسلل والكرة لما لعبت كوكو لم يكن متسللاً والحكم نقضه بإشارة من هيثم النور والهدف سليم.
وتابع سيحة تحليله لبعض لقطات مباراة الهلال والنمور وقال: محمد كوكو ارتكب مخالفة مع مساوي داخل منطقة الجزاء والحكم أمر باستمرار اللعب, وكذلك لم يحتسب الحكم مخالفة صدام التي ارتكبها مع ولاء الدين وكان عليه ان يحتسب المخالفة بدون اشهار بطاقة.
ورأى سيحة أن مدافع الهلال عمار الدمازين لعب بتهور مع صدام نفسه وتسبب في إصابته وإخراجه من الملعب وكان يستحق البطاقة الصفراء لكن الحكم تغاضى عن الحالة, وعلق سيحة على هدف المباراة الوحيد الذي سجله بشة وقال: هدف بشة صحيح لأن لاعبي الهلال لم يغطوا الحارس.
هدف الأمير في المريخ تسلل مكشوف
انتقل سيحة بعد ذلك لتحليل بعض الحالات في مباراة المريخ والأمير البحراوي وقال: صديق الطريفي أجاد إدارة المباراة بصورة طيبة، ولكن هناك بعض الحالات التي كانت تتطلب قرارات غير التي اتخذها الحكم مثل حالة طارق مختار الذي تدخل بعنف على تراوري واستحق البطاقة الصفراء والحكم لم يحتسب حتى مخالفة, وأشار سيحة إلى أن مدافع المريخ علي جعفر استحق البطاقة الصفراء في تلك المباراة وكان عليه أن يتحاشى ظهر مهاجم الأمير في حالة الاصطدام باللاعب, وفند سية حالة لم الكرة باليد للاعب الأمير وقال: مهاجم الأمير لمس الكرة بيده داخل خط الـ18 للمريخ والحكم لم يحتسب تلك المخالفة وكاد أن يتسبب في هدف للأمير, وتحدث سيحة عن هدف الأمير الذي احرزه في شباك الحارس محمد المصطفى وقال: هدف الأمير نتج من تسلل فقد كان هناك لاعب من الأمير عائداً من التسلل والحكم لم يتنبه لذلك وفاتت الحالة على المساعد(فاتت) عليه عودة المهاجم من تسلل.وسجل الأمير هدفاً من حالة تسلل مكشوف.
تراوري استحق الطرد أمام السلاطين
توقف الخبير فيصل سيحة حول بعض الحالات التي صاحبت مباراة المريخ أمام السلاطين بالنقعة وقال: مدافع مريخ الفاشر ارتكب مخالفة مع اللاعب تراوري واستحق البطاقة الصفراء وهذا لم يحدث, وكذلك تراوري اعتدى على مدافع السلاطين واستحق البطاقة الحمراء لأن الاعتداء كان بدون كرة ومنح اللاعب البطاقة الصفراء قرار غير موفق, ومضى سيحة: المخالفة التي احتسبت على تراوري نفذها لاعب مريخ الفاشر من على رأس خط 18 والحكم يتفرج, ورأى سيحة أن البطاقة الصفراء على بكري المدينة مستحقه لأنه لم يمتثل لقرار الحكم المساعد بالابتعاد وكان على الحكم منحه بطاقة صفراء ثانية, ووتحدث سيحة عن حالة لاعب مريخ الفاشر الذي استبدل "الشنكار" داخل الملعب مما يوضح أن الحكم الرابع لم يراجع معدات اللاعبين.
جمال سالم لا يستحق الطرد
علق الخبير فيصل سيحة على حالة طرد حارس المريخ جمال سالم ومهاجم السلاطين مصعب العلمين وقال إن الثنائي لم يستحق الطرد بل يفترض بطاقة صفراء فقط للاعبين لأنها حالة تدافع ليس إلا, وأشار سيحة إلى أن أحد اللاعبين في مقاعد بدلاء مريخ الفاشر استحق بطاقة صفراء لدخوله الملعب ومشاركته في الاحتجاج والتلاسن, وعلق سيحة على الاعتداء الذي تعرض له مهاجم المريخ بكري المدينة وقال: تدخل المدافع بعنف على قدم بكري المدينة وعندما خرج بكري للعلاج تم حصب الملعب وقرار الحكم صحيح بالسماح لبكري بالعودة للملعب.
وقال سيحة: لاعب مريخ الفاشر جذب حارس المريخ من قميصه وأسقطه (يعني جمال سالم) والحكم لم يحتسب أي مخالفة وكأن شيئاً لم يحدث.
ركلة الجزاء الزرقاء أمام الأهلي غير صحيحة
انتقل الخبير فيصل سيحة بعد ذلك بالحديث عن المباراة المثيرة للجدل التي جمعت الهلال وسيد الأتيام وكسبها الأزرق بهدفين من ركلتي جزاء وقبل حديثه اعتذر الأستاذ رضا الشيخ عن عدم تمكنهم من تسجيل ضربة الجزاء الأولى للهلال بداعي أن الكاميرا انتقلت لمباراة ثانية في نفس التوقيت, وقال سيحة إن لاعب الأهلي مدني دفع الحكم في وجهة وتجمهر حوله اللاعبين واحتجوا ولم نرى بطاقة وكان على الحكم إشهار البطاقة الصفراء حين دفعه اللاعب, وأكد الخبير فيصل سيحة أن ضربة الجزاء الثانية التي احتسبت للهلال والتي تم تسجيلها التلفزيون وحسب عرض اللقطات لها من عدة زوايا غير صحيحة إطلاقاً, وحاول سيحة أن يذكر حالة اخرى فقاطعه رضا بطريقة غريبة لينقله لموضوع آخر, وقال سيحة إنه متألم لظهور الحكم بدون شخصية وكثرة الاحتجاجات عليه والاعتراضات دون أن يخرج أي بطاقة يفرض بها شخصيته.
التحكيم الأسوأ في تاريخ الدوري الممتاز
برغم العديد من الأخطاء التي وقع فيها الحكام في عدد من مباريات الممتاز منذ انطلاقة المنافسة عبر أكثر من عقدين من الزمان إلا أن الأخطاء التحكيمية التي سبقت النسخة الحالية من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز تعتبر الأعلى من نوعها واستحق تحكيم النسخة الحالية وصفه بأنه الأسوأ في تاريخ المنافسة والتي ما زالت في محطة البدايات الأولى وسط توقعات بالمزيد من الانحياز من قبل الحكام للهلال على حساب المريخ في محاولة واضحة من قبل الاتحاد لكسب ود الهلال وضمان عدم انسحابه من النسخة الحالية لبطولة الدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فريقه وضع اللمسات الأخيرة لمباراة اليوم
البلجيكي لوك إيمال:سندخل مباراة اليوم في ظروف أفضل وفي ملعب أجمل
الإصابات العديدة لم تؤثر على المستوى العام لفريقي لأن بدائلي مميزة



وائل السر

وضع البلجيكي لوك إيمال المدير الفني للمريخ اللمسات الأخيرة لمباراة اليوم أمام النيل شندي بالمران الختامي الذي أداه الفريق في الخامسة من عصر أمس على استاده، وأطمأن من خلاله على جاهزية الفرقة الحمراء لمباراة اليوم، وادلى إيمال بتصريحات مهمة لـ(الصدى) عقب نهاية المران وأكد جاهزية فريقه لمباراة اليوم، وراهن على أن الأحمر سيقدم نفسه بشكل أفضل لأنه سيلعب المباراة على ملعب جيد، بعد أن عانى في ثلاث مباريات من اللعب في ملاعب سيئة.
أدى المريخ في الخامسة من عصر أمس على استاده مرانه الختامي استعداداً لمباراة اليوم أمام النيل، وشارك في المران جميع اللاعبين عدا سالمون وإبراهومة بعامل الإصابة، في حين خضع رمضان عجب وتراوري لتمارين خاصة بالجري حول الملعب، مع تمارين لياقة بالعلامات ومهارة بالكرة الأمر الذي يؤكد قدرة الثنائي على المشاركة في التدريبات بصورة طبيعية في أول مران للفريق عقب مباراة النيل، وركز البليجكي على تمارين اكتساب اللياقة واللعب من لمسة واحدة وممارسة اسلوب اللعب الضاغط، وبعد ذلك أجرى تقسيمة ساخنة بين المرشح والمرابط حيث ضمت تشكيلة المرشح نفس العناصر التي شاركت في مباراة الأمير، لكن المدرب اجرى تغييراً اثناء التقسيمة بتحويل النعسان إلى المرابط ومشاركة مجدي عبد اللطيف مع المرشح، مثلما استبدل كوفي بأوكراه وشهدت التقسيمة تألقاً لافتاً لعنكبة الذي أكد جاهزيته لقيادة المقدمة الهجومية في مباراة اليوم، مثلما برز الساحر الغاني أوكراه بصورة مميزة للغاية، في حين واصل النعسان رحلة الإجادة والتألق وقدم نفسه بصورة رائعة تؤهله لأخذ موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي وتقديم أفضل ما لديه في مباراة اليوم حتى يساعد فريقه في الحصول على النقاط الثلاث.
تمارين خاصة للثنائي بعد التقسيمة
عقب نهاية التقسيمة أخضع لوك إيمال تراوري ورمضان عجب لتمارين خاصة بالكرة على إرسال الكرات المعكوسة أمام المرمى، والتهديف القوي من خارج منطقة الجزاء، ومن ثم درب اللاعبين على كيفية الاستفادة من الضربات الثابتة وإرسال الكرات المعكوسة أمام المرمى وترجمتها إلى اهداف، وبرز في هذه التدريبات بكري المدينة واستطاع ان يسجل العديد من الأهداف بصورة مميزة للغاية.
تصريحات مهمة لإيمال
عقب نهاية المران اجرى البلجيكي لوك إيمال المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء بتصريحات مهمة لـ(الصدى) وأكد جاهزية فريقه لمباراة اليوم وقدرته على تحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث سيما وأن الأحمر سيلعب هذه المباراة في ظروف أفضل، بعد ان عاد إلى استاده بعد معاناة كبيرة في ثلاث جولات لعبها الفريق خارج أرضه بالنقعة واستاد الخرطوم، واضاف: عانينا كثيراً في مباراتي الفاشر بسبب سوء أرضية النقعة، وكنت أظن أن الأمور ستمضي بشكل أفضل في استاد الخرطوم، لكن نوعية العشب الصناعي كانت سيئة للغاية، وتواصلت بالتالي معاناتنا في الملاعب، لكن هذه المرة سنلعب في ظروف أفضل وفي ملعب جيد، وأهم من هذا كله أنه ملعبنا الذي تدربنا عليه كثيراً، وبالتالي لا نجد أي صعوبة تذكر في التعامل مع هذا الملعب، وهذا ما يجعلني واثقاً من أن فريقي سيقدم مباراة مميزة وسيحقق نتيجة طيبة أمام النيل شندي في مباراة اليوم، وأفاد إيمال أن مستوى فريقه يمضي نحو الأفضل من مباراة لأخرى، بعد أن وصل اللاعبون إلى درجة متقدمة من الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية، وحدث تقدم واضح في درجة الانسجام والتفاهم بين اللاعبين وأتوقع أن يظهر الفريق بمستوى أفضل في هذه المباراة لأن تشكيلتي أصبحت تؤدي بدرجة عالية من الانسجام والتفاهم.
البدائل جاهزة ولن نتأثر بأي غيابات
أقرّ البلجيكي إيمال أن فريقه يعاني من غيابات عديدة بسبب الإصابات التي ضربت الفرقة الحمراء جراء الملاعب السيئة والعنف الزائد من المنافسين، وأضاف: سنفقد مجهودات تراوري وإبراهومة ومازن شمس الفلاح وسالمون وقبلهم رمضان عجب، لكن في النهاية فريقي جاهز ولن يتأثر بغياب أي لاعب، لأنني أمتلك بدائل جيدة عملت على تجهيزها بصورة ممتازة، وبالتالي لن نشعر بغياب أي لاعب، وأنا واثق من أن الأمور ستمضي بصورة جيدة مهما كان من حجم الغيابات التي يعاني منها الفريق في مباراة اليوم.
معلوماتي عن المنافس ليست كافية
وعن المعلومات المتوافرة له عن المنافس الذي ينتظره في مباراة اليوم قال لوك إيمال: لدي بعض المعلومات عن هذا الفريق، لكنها غير كافية، ولكن الواضح أنه يعتمد على عدد من عناصر الخبرة، وبالتالي يمكن أن يصمد أمامنا وأن يقدم مباراة كبيرة، وفي النهاية لابد أن يكون فريقي في كامل جاهزيته حتى يظهر بالشكل المطلوب مهما كان من أمر الفريق المنافس، وبعد مرور ربع ساعة من زمن المباراة استطيع أن ادرس الخصم بصورة جيدة وأن اضع الخطة المناسبة التي تساعدنا على تحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث.
إشادة بجماهير المريخ
سجل لوك إيمال اشادة كبرى بجماهير المريخ وامتدح الدعم المعنوي الكبير الذي ظلت تقدمه للفريق في جميع المباريات ذاكراً أن الجماهير الحمراء لعبت دوراً مهماً في الأداء المميز والانتصار العريض الذي تحقق على الأمير في المباراة السابقة، لكن إيمال عاد وطالب الجماهير بمساندة أكبر في مباراة اليوم حتى يقدم الأحمر أفضل ما لديه ويكسب النقاط الثلاث.
تراوري يتدرب بصورة جيدة ويقترب من العودة
يستطيع المالي تراوري المشاركة في تدريبات الفرقة الحمراء بصورة طبيعية عقب نهاية مباراة اليوم أمام النيل بعد أن تدرب تراوري أمس بصورة رائعة وأكد جاهزيته لتقديم خدماته للفريق في مقبل المباريات، وكان يمكن للجهاز الفني أن يعتمد عليه في مباراة اليوم، لولا أنه فضل اراحته بعد أن تعرض لتدخل قوي في مباراة الأمير من قبل المدافع طارق مختار، وخضع تراوري لفحوصات طبية أثبتت سلامته وبالتالي منحه الجهاز الفني الضوء الأخضر للمشاركة.
راجي يعود بقوة ويبحث عن الفرصة
شهد المران الختامي للمريخ عودة قوية للقائد راجي عبد العاطي بعد أن تدرب بجدية وظهر بلياقة بدنية وذهنية ممتازة، واستطاع أن يقدم أفضل ما لديه في جميع التدريبات، لكن الجهاز الفني فضل اراحته لكن ليس مستبعداً أن يجد راجي الفرصة للمشاركة كبديل في مباراة اليوم بغرض تجهيزه للمشاركة في مقبل المباريات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عودة قوية لتراوري والعجب في تدريبات المريخ 



أدى المريخ في الخامسة من عصر أمس على استاده مرانه الختامي استعداداً لمباراة اليوم أمام النيل، وشارك في المران جميع اللاعبين عدا سالمون وإبراهومة بعامل الإصابة، في حين خضع رمضان عجب وتراوري لتمارين خاصة بالجري حول الملعب، مع تمارين لياقة بالعلامات ومهارة بالكرة الأمر الذي يؤكد قدرة الثنائي على المشاركة في التدريبات بصورة طبيعية في أول مران للفريق عقب مباراة النيل، وركز البليجكي على تمارين اكتساب اللياقة واللعب من لمسة واحدة وممارسة اسلوب اللعب الضاغط، وبعد ذلك أجرى تقسيمة ساخنة بين المرشح والمرابط حيث ضمت تشكيلة المرشح نفس العناصر التي شاركت في مباراة الأمير، لكن المدرب اجرى تغييراً اثناء التقسيمة بتحويل النعسان إلى المرابط ومشاركة مجدي عبد اللطيف مع المرشح، مثلما استبدل كوفي بأوكراه وشهدت التقسيمة تألقاً لافتاً لعنكبة الذي أكد جاهزيته لقيادة المقدمة الهجومية في مباراة اليوم، مثلما برز الساحر الغاني أوكراه بصورة مميزة للغاية، في حين واصل النعسان رحلة الإجادة والتألق وقدم نفسه بصورة رائعة تؤهله لأخذ موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي وتقديم أفضل ما لديه في مباراة اليوم حتى يساعد فريقه في الحصول على النقاط الثلاث, وعقب نهاية التقسيمة أخضع لوك إيمال تراوري ورمضان عجب لتمارين خاصة بالكرة على إرسال الكرات المعكوسة أمام المرمى، والتهديف القوي من خارج منطقة الجزاء.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أمين مال المريخ في إفادات مهمة
رشيد الطاهر: التحكيم منحاز لنادٍ واحد وحريص على تتويجه باللقب
فيصل سيحة فضح لجنة التحكيم المركزية.. ونتعرض لاستهداف واضح من قبل الحكام

شنّ رشيد الطاهر أمين مال المريخ هجوماً عنيفاً على لجنة التحكيم المركزية وقال إن ما يحدث في بطولة الدوري الممتاز من انحياز سافر من قبل الحكام لنادٍ بعينه بغرض تتويجه بلقب بطولة الدوري الممتاز على حساب الأندية المجتهدة التي قاتلت بشراسة من أجل الانتصار بشرف من شأنه أن ينسف المنافسة، مبيناً أن المريخ من أكثر الأندية التي تضررت من ظلم الحكام، لافتاً إلى أن فقرة برنامج الرياضة بالتلفزيون التي يحلل فيها خبير التحكيم فيصل سيحة أخطاء الحكام كشفت الكثير من الفضائح.
قال رشيد الطاهر أمين مال المريخ إن ما يحدث في بطولة الدوري الممتاز من قبل الحكام من انحياز سافر لأحد الأندية مع ممارسة أسوأ أنواع الظلم للأندية الأخرى خاصة المريخ من شأنه أن ينسف بطولة الدوري الممتاز، لأن الظلم تجاوز كل الخطوط الحمراء وأفقد المنافسة عدالتها وبالتالي لم يعد الأفضل ينتصر في كل المباريات، بل أصبح من يحظى بدعم الحكام ومساندتهم هو الذي ينتصر، وأضاف: الانحياز السافر من قبل الحكام لنادٍ بعينه سيقود إلى أزمة كبرى يصعب السيطرة عليها، وصبرنا كثيراً على ظلم الحكام واستهدافهم، وصبرنا اكثر على انحيازهم لنادٍ منافس لنا، ولكن للصبر حدود، وظلم الحكام الآن تجاوز كل الخطوط الحمراء، وإذا لم تتحرك لجنة التحكيم المركزية لوضع حد لمهازل التحكيم ستكون لنا ردة فعل قوية ستعيد الحق لأهله. وأضاف: التحليل الذي قدمه الخبير فيصل سيحة عبر فقرة الإمبراطور في برنامج الرياضة بالتلفزيون والتي يتولى فيها تحليل أخطاء الحكام والتي اكد من خلالها صحة الهدف الذي لم يحتسبه الحكم كمال شانتير لأهلي شندي في مباراة الهلال بناء على راية مساعده، مثلما أكد عدم صحة ركلة الجزاء المحتسبة للهلال في مباراة أهلي شندي، مثلما تحدث كذلك عن عدم صحة طرد جمال سالم بالبطاقة الحمراء، وقال إن كل هذه التجاوزات الخطيرة تكشف حجم الظلم الذي يقع على المريخ والمساعدات المقدمة للطرف المنافس، مبيناً ان الأحمر وبرغم كل هذه المؤامرات مازال يضرب بقوة في مسابقة الممتاز، ويمضي في رحلة الانتصارات حتى يتمسك بصدارة المنافسة حتى التتويج باللقب. وأبان رشيد الطاهر أن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ لم يعد بحاجة للمزيد من الأدلة التي تثبت أن فريق الكرة مستهدف من قبل الحكام الذين ينحازون بصورة سافرة لنادٍ بعينه، لأن الحكام وفي كل يوم يقدمون الدليل الدامغ على صحة هذا الاتهام.
لا نبحث عن أي مساعدة
نفى رشيد الطاهر أن يكون الهجوم الجماعي من قبل قيادات مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ على التحكيم بمثابة نوع من الضغوط على الحكام حتى ينحازوا للمريخ، وقال إن الأحمر ليس بحاجة لمساعدة من أي حكم، ولأنه اكتوى بمرارة الظلم لا يريد أن يظلم الحكام أي فريق لأجله، بل يبحث المريخ عن حقه الشرعي لا أكثر ويرفض انحياز الحكام لمنافسه وفق مخطط مرسوم بعناية لتتويج الأخير بلقب بطولة الدوري الممتاز حتى وإن كان المريخ أفضل منه.
سنخاطب معتصم جعفر
قال رشيد الطاهر إنهم يعلمون جيداً أن هذه الأخطاء لا تحرك ساكن لجنة التحكيم المركزية والتي يبدو أنها معجبة بأخطاءالحكام الذين ينفذون بإصرار لا مثيل له مخطط تعطيل المريخ ومساعدة الفريق المنافس له بجرأة يحسدون عليها، وأضاف: لن نخاطب لجنة التحكيم المركزية ولن نكشف لها تفاصيل الظلم الذي نتعرض له، لأننا نثق تماماً في أن هذه اللجنة لن تفعل أي شيء، وسنخاطب الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، وسنكشف له حجم الظلم الذي نتعرض له من قبل الحكام، لأنه في النهاية المسئول الأول عن ادارة الكرة بالبلاد، وبالتالي ينبغي أن يقوم بمسئولياته حتى يسهم في حسم فوضى الحكام الذين ادمنوا ظلم المريخ والانحياز لمنافسيه.
من حق الجماهير أن تعبر عن موقفها
دعم رشيد الطاهر مبادرة جماهير المريخ بارتداء الكمامات في مباراة اليوم أمام نيل شندي للتعبير عن رائحة الفساد في بطولة الدوري الممتاز التي تزكم الأنوف، وقال إن الجماهير الحمراء من حقها أن تعبر عن الظلم الذي يتعرض له فريقها من قبل الحكام طالما أن هذا التعبير سيتم بطريقة سليمة، وأضاف: سنظل نطالب بتحكيم عادل في جميع المباريات وسنكشف كل أخطاء الحكام في حق المريخ مثلما سنكشف حجم المساعدات التي يقدمها الحكام للفرق المنافسة لنا حتى يقف الجميع على حجم الظلم الذي نتعرض له.
وتمنى رشيد الطاهر أن توفر لجنة التحكيم المركزية تحكيماً عادلاً ونزيهاً للمريخ في مباراة اليوم دون أي ظلم للفريق المنافس، لأن المريخ ومتى ما توافر له التحكيم العادل قادر على تقديم أفضل ما عنده وتحقيق افضل النتائج، وأفاد رشيد أن المريخ مستعد تماماً لهذه المباراة وقادر على تحقيق الفوز حتى وإن واصل التحكيم مسلسل الانحياز للمنافسين لأن المريخ عندما يكون في الوضع الطبيعي يستطيع أن ينسف كل المخططات ويحقق المطلوب بنجاح.
مستوى المريخ يمضي نحو الأفضل
أشاد رشيد الطاهر بالتصاعد الواضح في مستوى الفرقة الحمراء من مباراة لأخرى وتوقع أن يصبح المريخ قوة ضاربة تسقط كل المنافسين والحكام بعد استعادة مجهودات اللاعبين المميزين الذين ابعدتهم الإصابات مثل رمضان عجب وتراوري ومازن شمس الفلاح وإبراهيم مجحوب، مؤكداً أن المريخ الآن يجلس على صدارة الممتاز ويقدم أفضل ما لديه ويحقق الانتصار تلو الإنتصار في ظل ظروف صعبة للغاية، وأبان رشيد أن عودة المصابين ووصولهم إلى كامل جاهزيتهم سيمنح المدرب المزيد من الخيارات حتى يختار أصلب العناصر ويحقق افضل النتائج ويقود المريخ للظفر بلقب الممتاز برغم المخطط المكشوف الذي يستهدف تتويج غيره باللقب.
الوضع المالي مستقر
طمأن الرشيد الطاهر الجماهير الحمراء المشفقة على الوضع المالي بالنادي بأنه مستقر تماماً بعد أن سلم المجلس جميع اللاعبين الوطنيين والأجانب راتب شهر يناير، مشيراً إلى أن لجنة التسيير تبذل مجهوداً مقدراً من اجل الوفاء بالالتزامات المالية تجاه جميع اللاعبين وتهيئة أفضل الأجواء لفريق كرة القدم الذي ظل يتدرب بصورة منتظمة وظل المجلس حريصاً على توفير معسكر مغلق للجهاز الفني قبل كل مباراة في الممتاز، مع الالتزام بكل متطلبات المرحلة حتى يواصل المريخ مشواره بقوة في رحلة المحافظة على لقبه كبطل سابق للدوري الممتاز، وتوقع رشيد الطاهر المزيد من التدفق المالي والاستقرار الإداري في المرحلة المقبلة متمنياً أن تقف الجماهير الحمراء بقوة خلف الفريق وأن توفر له الدعم المعنوي المطلوب حتى يواصل رحلة الانتصارات والأداء المميز في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أربع مواجهات في الدوري الممتاز اليوم     
هلال التبلدي يستضيف الأمير.. الفهود تواجه السلاطين ومريخ نيالا يستقبل الرابطة
مريخ كوستي يخطف أول فوز له ويقهر سيد الأتيام بهدف ومدرب الرهيب يكشف أسرار النصر


التيجاني محمد أحمد

تنطلق اليوم الجولة الخامسة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بأربع مواجهات ساخنة يتوقع أن تشهد سباقاً محموماً بين الأندية في رحلة البحث عن حصاد النقاط والحصول على مراكز جيدة قبل أن تشتعل المنافسة أكثر، فإلى جانب المباراة التي تجمع بين المريخ والنيل شندي مساء اليوم بالقلعة الحمراء سيستقبل هلال التبلدي الأمير البحراوي في مباراة ستكون صعبة للغاية حيث يعمل الأمير على التعويض بعد الخسارة التي تعرض لها أمام المريخ في حين يرغب هلال الأبيض في مواصلة الانتصارات ويحل مريخ الفاشر ضيفاً على الأمل عطبرة في حين يستقبل مريخ نيالا الرابطة كوستي وأكملت الفرق كافة استعداداتها لمباريات اليوم.

في الأبيض سيحل الأمير ضيفاً على هلال التبلدي الذي انطلق بقوة في النسخة الجديدة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وأصبح ينافس على مركز متقدم في المنافسة برغم أن الفريق تعثر بالتعادل أمام الرابطة بهدفين لكل بعد ان كان قد تعادل أيضا أمام الهلال ليجلس الفريق في المركز الخامس برصيد ثماني نقاط ويريد أن يلحق بركب الصدارة من جديد وبالتالي سيعمل بقوة من اجل تحقيق الفوز في مباراة اليوم على الأمير سيما وأن المباراة ستكون أمام منافس لا يستهان به بعد ان قدم الأمير أفضل ما لديه واستطاع أن يفرض نفسه بقوة في مباراة المريخ رغم أنه خسر تلك المقابلة بثلاثة أهداف لكنه اثبت بأنه منافس جيد ولا يستهان به، للأمير نقطة وحيدة ولذلك سيقاتل بشراسة من أجل تحقيق الفوز في مباراة اليوم.

مريخ نيالا يستقبل الرابطة

في نيالا سيحل الرابطة ضيفاً على مريخ نيالا في مباراة ستكون صعبة للغاية من واقع موقف الفريقين في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، حيث يجلس مريخ نيالا في مركز متأخر بنقطة وحيدة ولذلك يريد أن يستفيد في مباراة اليوم من عاملي الأرض والجمهور، وأن يضرب بقوة وأن يحقق أول فوز له في الممتاز لذلك سيقاتل بشراسة في مباراة اليوم في حين يدخل الرابطة المباراة وفي رصيده نقطتين، واستطاع الرابطة أن يكسب نقطتيه من فرق شرسة مثل الخرطوم الوطني وهلال الأبيض، لذلك فهو منافس جدير بالاحترام إذا لم يعمل له مريخ نيالا ألف حساب يمكن أن يخسر نتيجة المباراة خاصة وأن اعداد الرابطة بدأ متأخراً وظل مستوى الفريق يسجل تصاعداً سريعاً تحت قيادة المدرب المقتدر عمر ملكية.

السلاطين في ضيافة الأمل

سيكون استاد عطبرة مسرحاً لمواجهة شرسة تجمع بين مريخ الفاشر والأمل في مباراة يدخلها الفريقان بدافع تحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث حيث يدخل مريخ الفاشر المبارة وفي رصيده ثلاث نقاط ويحتاج للفوز بشدة في مباراة اليوم حتى يتقدم أكثر نحو مركز يتناسب مع النتائج الجيدة التي حققها الفريق في النسخة الأخيرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز، بينما يعمل أصحاب الأرض بجدية من أجل المواصل الجيدة في الممتاز بعد ان حصل الفريق على سبع نقاط برغم أن الأمل تلقى ضربة قوية في الجولة الأخيرة عندما خسر أمام أهلي الخرطوم بهدف باعد بينه والمراكز المتقدمة ولذلك سيعمل الأمل على تحقيق الفوز في مباراة اليوم حتى يعود بقوة للمنافسة على مركز متقدم في الممتاز.

مريخ كوستي يفرض الخسارة على الأهلي بمدني

فجّر مريخ كوستي مفاجأة كبرى واستطاع الفريق الوحيد الذي لم يحصد اي نقطة في الممتاز حتى الآن أن يفرض الفوز على سيد الأتيام في عقر داره وذلك بعد مباراة قوية وشرسة تعامل معها مريخ كوستي بجدية كبيرة الأمر الذي ساعد الفريق على تحقيق الفوز بهدف وحيد حمل توقيع اللاعب خضر اسماعيل في الشوط الأول واستطاع المريخ أن يحفاظ على تقدمه حتى نهاية المباراة برغم الضغط الهجومي العنيف الذي تعرض له الرهيب في الشوط الثاني، لكن رغم ذلك صمد دفاع المريخ وتحمل كل التبعات الهجومية في المباراة حتى أعلن الحكم عن نهايتها بفوز الرهيب بهدف ليرفع مريخ كوستي رصيده إلى ثلاث نقاط ويبقى أهلي مدني بنقطة وحيدة.

مدرب الرهيب يكشف أدق أسرار النصر

كشف محمد حسن مدرب مريخ كوستي أدق أسرار النصر الذي حققه فريقه في مباراة الأمس على أهلي مدني بهدف مشيراً إلى أن المباراة لم تكن سهلة على الإطلاق والمريخ يلعب خارج أرضه وبعيداً عن قاعدته الجماهيرية وفي ظل ضغوط كبيرة بعد ان خسر الفريق نتائج كل المباريات التي خاضها في الممتاز، وأضاف: بعد الهزيمة التي تعرضنا لها في عقر دارنا أمام هلال كادوقلي علمنا على الجانب النفسي أولاً وعلى إخراج اللاعبين من أجواء الهزيمة، وتهيئتهم للمباراة التي تنتظرنا أمام الأهلي، وركزت على تجهيز اكبر عدد ممكن من العناصر التي لم تجد فرصة المشاركة، واعتمدت في مباراة الأمس على تشكيلة جديدة ضمت عدد كبير من البدلاء ولذلك استطعنا أن نفاجئ الأهلي بتشكيلة مختلفة وأن نقدم مباراة جيدة، ساعدتنا على تحقيق النصر والحصول على النقاط الثلاثة، وأفاد حسن أنهم كانوا يعلمون جيداً أن الأهلي سيبني خطته على أداء مباراة هجومية تكفل له تحقيق الفوز على اعتبار أن المريخ سيدافع لكنهم لعبوا مباراة هجومية وعندما نجحوا في تسجيل الهدف الوحيد عرفوا كيف يؤمنون تقدمهم حتى نهاية المباراة ليحصل الفريق على أول ثلاث نقاط، وأكد محمد حسن أن بعثة الرهيب ستغادر إلى نيالا غداً الأحد مؤكداً قدرة الرهيب على مواصلة الانتصارات خارج أرضه والحصول على النقاط الثلاث أمام المريخ.

خضر أبو السعود:

مسلسل أخطاء التحكيم يرفض أن ينتهي وننتظر رأي لجنة التحكيم

شنّ خضر أبو السعود نائب رئيس أهلي شندي هجوماً عنيفاً على طاقم التحكيم الذي أدار مباراة الفريق أمام الهلال العاصمي أمس الأول وحمّله مسئولية الخسارة التي تعرض لها الأهلي وبرغم أنه وبشهادة الجميع كان يستحق التعادل بعد أن سجل هدفاً صحيحاً لكن اخطاء التحكيم المسلسل المزعج الذي يرفض أن ينهي حلقاته حرم الأهلي من إدراك التعادل، وأشار خضر إلى ان لجنة التحكيم لا تحقق ولا تحاسب ولا تعاقب، لذلك لن تتوقف هذه الأخطاء وستستمر بصورة مزعجة تهدر عرق وجهد الأندية التي تفعل كل شيء من اجل تجهيز نفسها لمنافسة شريفة، لكنها تصطدم بواقع مرير بحيث يتحكم الحكام في نتائج المباريات، وأضاف: الأهلي انفق الكثير من المال في التسجيلات والإعداد لكن ضاع كل شيء بصافرة حكم ظالم امتلك الجرأة التي جعلته يلغي هدفاً صحيحاً لا يستطيع اي شخص أن يشكك فيه، ولا نتوقع أن تمر هذه الواقعة بلا محاسبة وننتظر موقف لجنة التحكيم، وبعد ذلك لكل حادثة حديث، واشار ابو السعود إلى أن بعثة الأهلي ستبقى في الخرطوم حتى 18 من فبراير لتغادر إلى كوستي لمواجهة الرابطة في العشرين من ذات الشهر.

مدير الكرة بالرابطة كوستي:

سنعلب من اجل النقاط الثلاث أمام مريخ نيالا

أشاد الصيني مدير الكرة بالرابطة كوستي بسير تحضيرات الفريق لمباراة اليوم أمام مريخ نيالا، وقال إن بعثة الرابطة وصلت مدينة نيالا ووجدت استقبالا أكثر من رائع واطمأن الجهاز الفني على جاهزية الفريق وقدرة اللاعبين على تقديم مباراة كبيرة وتحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث دون أن يتأثر الفريق بعاملي الأرض والجمهور، وشدد الصيني على أهمية ان يحقق الرابطة الفوز في مباراة اليوم حتى تمثل لهم نقطة الانطلاقة القوية لكسب أكبر عدد ممكن من النقاط في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز والتقدم نحو مركز أفضل.

مدير الكرة بهلال الأبيض:

الأمير فريق محترم ويلعب الكرة الجميلة وسنعمل له ألف حساب

قال مزمل علي طه مدير الكرة بهلال الأبيض إن مباراة اليوم لن تكون سهلة برغم أن الفريق سيلعب بأرضه وبمناصرة قاعدته الجماهيرية العريضة لافتاً إلى أن المنافس الذي ينتظره في مباراة اليوم جدير بالاحترام بعد المستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه أمام المريخ في المباراة التي اثبت الأمير من خلالها أنه فريق محترم ويلعب الكرة الممرحلة الجميلة ويمكن أن يسبب مشاكل كثيرة لهلال الأبيض في مباراة اليوم إذا لم يتعامل معه بالجدية المطلوبة، وأفاد مزمل أن نائب والي ولاية شمال كردفان تابع المران وحفز اللاعبين وطلب منهم تحقيق الفوز على الأمير في مباراة اليوم، ونوه مزمل إلى ان هلال الأبيض ليس له أي خيار غير تحقيق الفوز في مباراة اليوم حتى يمضي قدماً في المنافسة على صدارة مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

مديرالكرة بمريخ نيالا:

كل المدينة جاهزة للوقوف خلف الفرسان

شدد حسن الغالي مدير الكرة بمريخ نيالا على أهمية تحقيق الفوز على الرابطة في مباراة اليوم حتى يظفر المريخ بأول ثلاث نقاط وينطلق بقوة لتحقيق المزيد من الانتصارات بعد ان حقق الفريق تعادلاً وحيداً في الممتاز حتى الآن، مشيراً إلى أن مريخ نيالا سيدخل مباراة اليوم بصفوف مكتملة، وسيحظى بمناصرة جماهيرية كبيرة حتى يحقق الفوز على الرابطة ويحصل على النقاط الثلاث، وراهن الغالي على قدرة الفرسان في تقديم مباراة للذكرى وتحقيق الفوز على الرابطة حتى يثبت اللاعبون اقدامهم أكثر في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

مدرب الأمل واثق من قدرة فريقه على قهر السلاطين

اشاد الباقر كوكو مدرب الأمل بسير تحضيرات فريقه للمباراة المهمة التي تنظره اليوم امام السلاطين مبيناً أنه استفاد كثيراً من السلبيات التي صاحبت الأداء في المباراة الأخيرة أمام الأهلي الخرطوم والتي خسرها الأمل بهدف وشدد على أهمية التعويض في مباراة اليوم والاستفادة من عاملي الأرض والجمهور وتحقيق الفوز على السلاطين، واَضاف: مباراة اليوم ستكون صعبة، وشخصياً أتوقع أن يقدم الفريقان مباراة رائعة وجميلة، لأن مريخ الفاشر فريق متميز جداً ويقوده مدرب متكمن وبالتالي فإن الفوز عليه سيحتاج لبذل جهد خارق من اللاعبين حتى نعود مجدداً لسكة الانتصارات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني يخسر امام كمبالا سيتي بهدف في ذهاب تمهيدي الكونفدرالية باستاد المريخ عصر اليوم
*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ،،، الكورة كانت فى استاد الخرطوم يا حبووووب .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
فيصل سيحة شجاع     

o تنتظر المريخ اليوم مباراة لن تكون سهلة عندما يستضيف النيل شندي في استاد المريخ و سيكون طموح أبناء خالد عامر جمال الدين كبيراً و سيظهروا بمظهر مشرف خصوصاً انهم يسعون لتثبيت أقدامهم في الممتاز.

o لذلك المطلوب من لاعبي المريخ جدية أكثر و عدم الاستهانة بالمنافس فالنيل يضم لاعبين خبرة و أصحاب مجهود كبير فهناك فيصل العجب صاحب التاريخ الكبير على صفحات الكرة السودانية والحارس الموهوب والخلوق محمد كمال و المقاتل الزومة يقودون النيل اليوم رفقة النعيم و عمر و متوكل الخليلة لذلك ستكون المباراة جديرة بالمشاهدة و المتابعة.

o كل مباريات الهلال التي خاضها يتحدث منافسيه عن التحكيم و الظلم الذى يُمارس ضد كل الأندية من اجل عيون الهلال.

o في كادوقلي في مباراة النحل و امام اهلي مدني تم احتساب ركلات جزاء من وحي خيال الحكم و لم يتوقف الحكام عند هذا الحد ففي مباراة اهلي شندي فعل هيثم النور ما لم يفعله حكام الوسط حين نقض هدفاً صحيحاً دخل شباك مكسيم.

o الخبير فيصل سيحة تحدث بكل شجاعة يوم امس الجمعة في برنامج عالم الرياضة و نحمد له شجاعته و قوله الحق بخصوص الهدايا التي نالها الهلال من الحكام.

o تصريحات فيصل سيحة اكدت لنا ان هناك أخطاء تحكيمية تتم شاء من شاء و ابى من ابى.

o هيثم النور ظلم النمور و سرق جهد و عرق اللاعبين و كان سبباً في ضياع نقطتين مستحقتين للاهلى شندى.

o رفع رايته في حالة لم تكن صعبه و نقض هدفاً صحيحاً كما شاهد الجميع عبر الإعادة و تأكيد الخبير فيصل سيحة.

o تحدث الخبير سيحة بكل شجاعة عن الممارسات التي لم يستطع حكم مباراة المريخ و هلال الفاشر حسمها فكان الحكم ضعيف شخصية ساهم و ساعد في ضياع نقطتين على المريخ بسبب ضعف شخصيته و سوء ادارته للمباراة.

o و كالعادة ظل رضا يقاطع سيحة في حالات الهلال و كأنه لا يقبل ان يكمل سيحة الحالات التي يجامل فيها حكام صلاح الهلال.

o ما فعله عمار الدمازين بتدخله العنيف على صدام استحق عليه بطاقة صفراء و لكن ماذا نقول مع شانتير و مساعداته.

o قال رضا ان ضربة الجزاء الأولى التي احتسبت للهلال لا يوجد تسجيل لها و الملاحظ ان نفس العذر قاله عن لقطات تتويج المريخ.

o اتى اليوم و عرض لقطات التتويج على استحياء و قال وجدنا اللقطات في السيرفر المثير للدهشة انه في الحلقة التي تلت التتويج قال لم نستطع تسجيل التتويج لأن هناك شخص اخطأ ولم يقم بتسجيل التتويج.

o فهل ياترى اذا بحث رضا في السيرفر سيجد ضربة الجزاء الأولى التي احتسبت للهلال.

o لو كنت في مكان رضا لاستقلت اليوم قبل الغد لأن التلفزيون قومي و لا مكان فيه لتمرير الاجندة و لا مكان فيه للتعصب.

o ما قاله سيحة سيجعله عرضة للهجوم و محاولة ابعاده عن البرنامج مثلما حدث له ابان حديثه عن هدف صحيح لفريق افريقي لعب ضد الهلال.

o سيحة زول نصيحة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
الصدى
عمر الجندي
سيحة زول.. كشف الفضيحة     

* يعود الأحمر مساء اليوم لملعبه في المواجهة السادسة في الممتاز أمام نيلاب شندى الوافد الجديد الممتلك لعناصر القوة.. المتطلع لأخذ مكان في طليعة المنافسة.

* يسعى البلجيكى الوك لمواصلة مشوار التفوق بعد اكتسابه لخبرة التنافس السوداني خلال خمس جولات في ميادين مختلفة.

* ولا ننسى الدوافع الكبيرة لرفقاء راجي بعد مشاهدة الفضائح التحكيمية التي تحول النقاط برمشة عين الى من لا يستحقها.

* لذلك.. فان كل مباريات الأحمر القادمة هي بمثابة معارك بين المريخ والتحكيم والاتحاد العام.

* تعطيل المريخ أهم أجندتهم.

* يحشدون له حكام بأعينه.. لا هم لهم سوى تعطيل تقدم المريخ.

* ولا سبيل لتجاوز ذلك الا بالاداء القوي داخل المستطيل الأخضر.

* ونستمر في ترديد المريخ يهزم التحكيم والتنجيم والالوف.

صدى ثان

* لا ننكر أن الأحمر عانى كثيراً خلال المباراة الأخيرة أمام الأمير البحراوي.

* ونتعشم بارتفاع مردود الإيقاع بصورة أسرع وتجنب الدخول في متاهات وضغوطات الشوط الثاني.

* ونتعشم إيقاف سياسة تجريب اللاعبين.. خاصة وان مباراة اليوم لا تتحمل أي إخفاقات.

* والوصول الى تشكيلة ثابتة تمنح الجهاز الفني الكثير من الحلول.

آخر الأصداء

* تسمرنا بالأمس حول الشاشة البلورية لمعرفة رأي افضل خبراء التحكيم في بلادنا الحبيبة الا وهو فيصل سيحة الذى نعلم بأنه لا يخاف في الحق لومة لائم.

* سيحه أفتى بأن لاعب المريخ تراوري يستحق الطرد لرفسه مدافع مريخ الفاشر.

* وهو ما سطره اغلبية الاعلام الأحمر الحريص دائماً وابداً على الحق حتى ولو كان على الرقاب.

* وفند سيحة العديد من الحالات التي لو استمع لها سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية صلاح ..لصلح حال حكامه.

* افاد سيحة بأن لاعبي هلال الفاشر تعمدوا اهدار الوقت وتعطيل اللعب وهو أسلوب غير صحيح .. وكان على الحكم اشهار البطاقات الصفراء.

* وأيضا سقوط حارس هلال الفاشر عدة مرات بادعاء الإصابة الا ان الحكم لم يحرك ساكنا مما منح لاعبي هلال الفاشر المزيد من ارتكاب المخالفات.

* وفى مباراة الأهلي مدني والوصيف ..ذكر سيحة بأن ضربة الجزاء الثانية للهلال غير صحيحة.

* وتساءل سيحة لماذا لم يشهر الحكم البطاقة الحمراء في وجه اللاعب رقم 5 الذي صفع الحكم في وجهه؟

* وابان سيحة بأن هدف الأمير البحراوي في مرمى المريخ غير صحيح من واقع ان اللاعب الذي احرز الهدف جاء من موقع تسلل.

* سيحة بكل شجاعة قال بان هدف الاهلي شندي في شباك الهلال العاصمي صحيح 100%..وان اللاعب مساوي غطى التسلل ولاعب الاهلي شندي محمد كوكو لن يكن متسللا.

* التحكيم يلعب دوراً هاماً وبارزا في انتصارات الهلال العاصمي.

* قبل أيام صرح معظم قادة فرق الممتاز بأن التحكيم ظالم في مباريات الهلال وعادل أمام المريخ.

* وها هم الحكام في كل يوم يثبتون صحة حديث فرق الممتاز بانحيازهم الواضح والفاضح للهلال.

* إعلام الهلال لا يتحدث أبدا عن ظلم التحكيم.. والسبب معروف.

* في الموسم الماضى ومباراة الاهلي شندي والهلال العاصمي وتقدم الارسنال بهدفين وفي مخالفة بسيطة للوصيف تم ضرب الحكم بحجر كبير كاد ان يشج رأسه ويفقد حياته.

* فهل يريد صلاح أحمد محمد صالح ان تسير بقية الفرق على نهج ضرب الحكام لاحقاق العدالة؟

* سيحة زول نصيحة كشف الفضيحة.

* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.



*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 رسميا.. المريخ يواجه واري ولفز في الابطال بعد إنسحاب بطل ساوتومي

انسحب فريق سبورتينغ برايو كروز من مواجهة فريق واري ولفز في ذهاب دور الــــ(64) لابطال ابطال و بالتالي يتأهل الفريق النيجيري لمواجهة المريخ في دور الـــــ(32) لابطال افريقيا و كان مقرر لمباراة دور الـتمهيدي نهار اليوم .



ان شاء الله ينضرب ضرب فى القلعه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
والأوف يطقطق بالكلام     

رحم الله عمر الطيب الدوش...كان يكتب بسهولة نوم طفل صغير ...عمر الطيب الدوش كان يكتب بسهولة رفع عاطف النور للراية...

بناديها وبعزم كل زول يرتاح

على ضحكة عيون فيها.

أبعد الضحكة عن الفم بسهولة احتساب بلنت من معتز تنشيطية.. عمر الدوش حالة استثنائية في الاغنية والمسرح السوداني قابلته وأنا طالب في السنة الاولى من الجامعة ادرس الصحافة وازور الصحف كان يقدم مقاله الاسبوعي للاستاذ نبيل غالي بعنوان وعن المسارح نحكي...قال لي على عجل ونحن نشرب من مبرد الماء. اكتب بدون ان تفكر في ردة فعل الآخرين. .ولذلك أطلق أحرفي كرصاص الأفراح بلا تنشين فقط لأجل الانتشاء....

كنا زمان نشيل الود

وندي الود

وفي عينينا كان يكبر سؤال

ويفوت الحد

زمان ما عشنا في غربة

ولا قاسينا نتوحد.

كل هذه المقدمة لأصل الى الياذته سعاد

وفيها قال. والجوف يطقطق بالكلام

والأوف أيضاً يطقطق بالكلام.

فالحكام يمارسون التسلل بدل التحلل.

امس انتظر الجميع عالم الرياضة ليروا اعادة رسمية لهدف كوكو في مكسيم.. الهدف السليم الذي لغاه عاطف النور.. شقيق هيثم النور أولاد عمك النور.

..القى الهدف في بحر الظلم.. وانتصر الهلال على أهلي شندي واحد واحد...

........

المريخ ونيل شندي اليوم سهرة ممتعة

سهرة نعسانة...كعيون المحبوبة.. والا طرفك من طبعو نعسان

ويا دهين اللحظ من زيت الفتور

مباراة الانفراد بالصدارة... مباراة المرحلة الثالثة من تصاعد الاداء..

مبارا ة بكري المدينة

واعطاء التحية للعجب.. فيصل سيجد تصفيقاً مدوياً وترحيباً مش زي استقبال سيبا.. احراق صورة ونزع دبورة.

سيغيب جمال سالم مرة ثانية رغم افتاء سيحة بعدم صحة طرده...لو كان مكسيم ما طردوه....

.........

الخرطوم الوطني يلاعب فيلا الاوغندي اليوم ونتمنى له النصر.. القمصان الحمر ستهزم فيلا.. فيلا في الخرطوم راكوبة لما يتخيل المريخ.

.........

ليت لوك يبدأ بمجدي والنعسان واوكرا.. سينهي الشوط الاول اقل حاجة بثنائية.

. ....

الى الآن يظن الصافرون ان الوك ليس للمريخ

يكون تسلل برضو.. الوك سيلعب جوار بكري قريباً اتوقع ان يلعب المريخ قريبا بتشكيلة كلها مشكو ضدها... تشكيلة لوزان.

......

كافالي في كفالة لجنة التحكيم.

*

----------

